# Gute Bewertung von buffed für Warhammer online hat WOW schlechte karten?



## fabian20 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Grade les ich den Bericht der in der neusten buffed über Warhammer online geschrieben wurde. 
Super Stoff für einen Thread hier bei buffed ist es allemal!! 

Für alle die den Beitrag im Heft noch nicht gelesen haben, möchte ich hier gern ein ein bei Textstellen zitieren und Inhalte wiedergeben^^

Cap lvl ist, wie manche vielleicht wissen werden, das lvl 40. Auf diesem Weg werden wir uns durch 23 kapitel kämpfen in denen wir immer wieder auf Erzfeinde treffen werden. 
Hört sich gut an nicht? 
Insgesammt soll WHO mit 400 quests an den start gehen. zusätzlich erwarten uns noch die Public quests. Positiv daran Public Quests erwarten die spieler quer durch alle Lvl bereiche und geben auch Gelegenheitsspielern die Chance an gute Gegenstände zu kommen und reichlich spielspass (auch für spieler ohne raid^^).  

* Buffed tut kund*: "Alle Quests führen uns rasant in die Spielwelt ein und nehmen Bezug auf den Konflikt zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung. Wir haben keinen einzigen hasen getötet um einem Koch Fleisch zu bringen. Und auch keine Blumen gepflückt, die eine Kräuterfee benötigt"

Auch erfahren wir neues über die RvR kämpfe. Spielern wird es möglich sein gebäude zu plündern und in Brand zu stecken. 

Ein weiteres Zitat der buffed Reporter lautet : " Wenn Warhammer Online  auf dem Markt ist , werden die Hauptstädte in world of Warcraft schön leer werden"

In der Bewertung wird  sogar von folgendem gesprochen:" Wenn es ein MMO gibt , das mich nach drei Jahren von World of Warcraft weglocken kann , dann heisst es Warhammer online"

Die wichtigste information ist jedoch diejenige, dass die Macher von WHO angaben wunderbar in ihrem Zeitplan zu liegen. Dem planmäßigem Release wird also nichts im wege stehen.

Um genauere Informationen zu kriegen lest am besten die Buffed. Ich sag nur eins es wird super!



Nur was bedeutet das jetzt für Blizzards? Fällt der Rollenspiel gigant der von unzähligen Wow Spielern in den Himmel gehoben wurde? Wieviel Beiträge von wütenden WOW gläubigen habe ich schon gelesen , die verbal rücksichtslos auf alle Gamer einschlugen die ihren Meinungen nicht entsprachen? Die nicht von der unantastbarkeit des Rollenspielgiganten ausgingen? Ich verweise da nur auf Stephinho (oder wie er auch immer heissen möge) der WHO verbal in der Luft zerriss. 
Werden diese Spieler nun von ihrem hohen Ross herunterstürzen? Oder werden sie sogar bekehrt und wir finden sie in WHO wieder? 
Vielleicht werden wir endlich sehen worauf der Erfolg von WOW wirklich beruhte. Auf den Spielinhalten? Oder vielleicht doch, wie ich glaube, nur daran, dass unzählige Spieler dem Mainstream folgten.


Wir werden es sehen. Ich bin jedoch froh das endlich mal ein unabhängiger bericht gezeigt hat, dass es mit WHO lang nicht so schlecht steht wie es uns einige erzählen wollen.

Was ist eure Meinung? Glaubt ihr WHo wird der Renner den Buffed ankündigt? Oder wird WHO sich vielleicht doch nur in die Reihe der WOW- Killer einreihen die keine sind^^ 


Erzählt es mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


viele grüße fabian


----------



## AzuzA (24. Oktober 2007)

Ganz egal wie WAR wird und ob ich es spielen werde, ich werd nicht vergessen, dasss ich auch sehr viel spaß in WoW und bei der Gebietserkundung, Berufe machen und alles hatte und auch immernoch habe.


----------



## Sagardo (24. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es so ist, wie sie es schreiben, (und davon gehe ich aus!) dann dürfen wir uns auf ein sehr gelungenes Spiel freuen.
Was andere Spieler jetzt dazu sagen ist mir relativ egal, ich kenne ja selber die Fraktion "So ein Kackspiel spiele ich nicht" sind genau die , die man dann mit 5 man vom Pc reissen muss. Das habe ich so schon erlebt mit einem Freund bei WOW ^^ und das wird vielen auch bei WAR passiern .

Danke Buffed für den Bericht , das wird wohl die erste Buffed, die ich mir kaufen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (24. Oktober 2007)

Mir gefällt WoW ganz gut nur mittlerweile fängt es an sich zu ziehen.
Sollte WAR gleichgut oder besser werden so werde ich mit Freuden wechseln.

Ich hoffe nur, daß es keinen endgame content im Sinne von WoW geben wird.
Itemhatz und gefarme ist fürchterlich.
Die Spieler sollten wieder lernen das RP in MMORPG zu würdigen.
Achja und sich in Massenschlachten im open-PvP gegenüberzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch sollten PvE-Anteile gross genug sein um genug Abwechslung zu bieten.



Mit muffigem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## tabsl (25. Oktober 2007)

WAR und Conan sind wohl 2 der Spiele die eine nicht geringe Spieleranzahl von WOW weglocken könnten. 
Ich freue mich auf beide und hoffe dort auf "echtes" PvP treffen zu können, WOW ist ein tolles Spiel, aber die Entwickler haben in den 3 Jahren zwar viele gute Sachen implementiert nur zu einem guten MMO®PG gehören mehr als Raidinstanzen und Daily Quests.

Von versprochenen Gildenhäusern sowie von epischen Schlachten habe ich in WoW lange nix gesehen, und das wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern. Das einzige was man mit WoW in verbindung bringen wird sind ewige Ruffarm Orgien und Trash Mobs hauen sowie Farmen für Pots... in Punkto PvP wird WoW wohl nur noch mit Arena in verbindung gebracht, Open PvP ist so gut wie tot. 

Das sind alles Dinge, die andere Spielefirmen natürlich auch sehen und warscheinlich aus den Fehlern von WOW lernen werden.

Sicher wird es WoW noch einige Jahre geben mit vielen Spielern, aber die Zukunft verspricht endlich mal wieder Abwechslung im MMOG Bereich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Shiv0r (25. Oktober 2007)

Das WHO reine PvE´ler abschreckt sehe ich nicht mal als ein Hinderniss, denn wer will schon Spieler in seiner Fraktion, die unfähig, oder auch absolut keine Lust haben ihre Hauptstadt zu verteidigen^^


Letztens haben Hordler den Bishof von SW gekillt, auf die Anfrage warum niemand etwas unternahm, kamen solche Sprüche wie "lasst sie doch", dann frage ich mich ehrlich wozu man sich dann überhaupt bei WOW mit PvP flaggen kann... Lasst mich raten, für PvP-Items^^


Ich hoffe einfach, daß WHO das hält was es verspricht. 


P.S.Irgendwie möcht ich schon das WHO ein Erfolg wird, andererseits möchte ich schon gern mit Leuten einer höheren geistigen Reife spielen (gerade wenns um PvP geht).^^


In diesem Sinne


----------



## Aehrel (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich freue mich wirklich sehr auf WHO

einerseits weils von mythic is und ich damals mit DAoC meine MMORP-"laufbahn"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 begonnen habe.
damals war es ein gutes game, ich habs lange gespielt und zum schluss wars immernoch gut aber nichtmehr das was es mal war.
dann kam WoW, ich habs in der beta angetestet und war recht überzeugt , habs mir dann auch gekauft und die letzten paar jahre (nicht durchgehend, immer mal wieder pausen dabei) gespielt.

ich freu mich jedenfalls auf WOH

zwischen wow und woh denke ich wirds genauso.
WoW war am anfang ein wirklich gutes spiel mit ner hübschen grafik innovativen ideen und seeeehr vielversprechend, und ich bereue nichts .... das wow sich halt auch weiterentwickelt hat und ebenfalls (wie DAoC) dem Item-wahn verfallen ist, ist denke ich ganz normal. wer weiß vielleicht passiert das in 5 jahren mit WOH auch =)

ich freu mich jedenfalls auf WOH .... hab ich das schon erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Aehrel


----------



## MarX (25. Oktober 2007)

Nur mal so...

Stevinho von wow-szene.de, gab lediglich seine Meinung preis, von verbal in der Luft zerreissen kann da nicht die Rede sein.
Wer seinen Blog gelesen hat, der würde nicht davon sprechen, dass Stevinho davon ausgeht, dass Blizzard mit  WoW unantastbar auf einem Tron sitzt.
Er selbst schrieb, dass er sich auf Warhammer freut, jedoch aus den Berichten von Beta-Testern entnahm, dass es in *IM MOMENT* noch nicht danach aussieht, als sei Warhammer eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz für WoW ...

Dann zu den "Unser Spiel ist voll guter, als euer" Flamern : 
Die wird man nicht los, gibt es auf beiden Seiten. Ich lese andauernd (speziell hier auf Buffed) zu News aus dem Bereich "WoW", irgendwelche Kommentare von wegen :" War is so fuckin' comming" oder "Ihr dummen WoW-Kinder, Warhammer ist voll mehr gut!" 
Und andersrum, diejenigen, die mit ihrem geistigen Dünnschiss versuchen, die angehende Warhammercommunity zu "dissen" .

Ich persönlich spiele WoW mit Begeisterung, seit nun mehr als 2 Jahren.
Warhammer werde ich mir nicht anschaffen, weil ich 1. kein Bezug zu dem Universum habe (Mit der Warcraft-Story bin ich praktisch aufgewachsen) und 2. ist mir Warhammer zu pvp-lastig.
Ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz für WoW ist es meiner Meinung nach aber allemal, aber was soll uns Spieler das kratzen? Die einzigen die sich darüber nen Kopf machen brauchen sind die Betreiber.
Mal im Ernst, was interessiert es mich, wie viele Umsatzeinbußen Blizzard macht, weil viele Kunden sich anderweitig vergnügen? 

Lasst euch nur von diesen geistigen Tieffliegern eure Vorfreude nicht verderben und seht's gelassen, man muss nicht immer zurückschießen, das könnt ihr dann ja in den kommenden Völkerschlachten austragen.

Ich bin raus.

Marx


----------



## Gesia (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe 5 Jahre lang Daoc gespielt, was auch von Goa / mythic entwickelt wurde. Ich muss sagen in daoc ist das PvM element sehr schnell langweilig geworden, jedoch nicht das RvR / PvP system. Das hat Goa / mythic wirklich perfektioniert und so den Spielspass extrem hoch gehalten. Ich muss sagen, wenn WAR ein so gutes PVP system bekommt wie Daoc werde ich auf jedenfall wechseln. WAR ist einfach ein sehr guter mix aus WoW und Daoc denke ich mal. Die sehr guten PVM elemente aus WoW werden übernommen und das sehr gute PvP system aus Daoc.


----------



## RyniaUnda (25. Oktober 2007)

Achtung es folgt meine ganz persönliche Meinung!

Ich persönlich kann für WaR einfach nichts abhaben. Warum?
Mir fällt der wirklich schön durchdachte Background. Es beruht alles auf dem faden Gut-gegen-Böse-Prinzip und solche Prinzipien halten sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lange. Das Warhammer-Frenchaise eignet sich perfekt für Tabletop und Strategiespiele. Klar einige gut geschriebene Bücher gibt es auch, aber die kommen vom Niveau nicht wirklich weit rauf. Aber ich denke als mmoRPg eignet sich das System nicht so toll.

Das Spiel hat so gut wie nichts zubieten für mich. Scheinbar ein nur sehr schwach ausgeprägter PvE-Anteil, der grundsätzliche auf dem ewigdauernden PvP-Kampf basiert. Das Balancing ist stark PvP ausgeprägt. Wahrscheinlich wird es nicht mal Rollenspiel-Realms geben. Und so weit ich das aus den bisherigen Informationen herauslesen konnte, wird es eigentlich kaum wirkliche Möglichkeiten geben sich dem PvP-Content zu entziehen, da scheinbar jede Quest in irgendeinerweise mit dem PvP verknüfft ist (entweder direkt oder indirekt).

WoW ist für mich noch lange nicht das, was ich unter einem guten mmoRPg verstehe, HdRo hatte fast das Zeug für mich, doch langweilte mich auch wegen dieser Gut-gegen-Böse-Story. Leider schaffen es die wenigesten mmoRPg's eine sinnvolle Story mit mehreren Fraktionen, die sich angreifen können aber nicht müssen zubringen. Ich bin persönlich ja kein PvPler, aber mir gefällt genau das an WoW. Man rennt in der freien Wildbahn herum und man trifft Leute von der anderen Fraktion. Mit diesen kann man entweder kämpfen oder sich sogar unterstützen. Teilweise können sogar Freundschaften entstehen. Das ist in anderen mmoRPgs nicht möglich. PvE ist in WoW mittlerweile sehr spannend geworden ohne das man dazu raiden muss und die Klassen sind im Vergleich zu den anderen Konkurrenten wohl überlegt. Wieviele Spiele kennt ihr, wo es 3 Tankklassen, 4 Heilerklassen, 9 Schadensklassen und 7 Supportklassen gibt (ja das geht sich mit den 9 Klassen in WoW aus ^^)? Wo gibt es eine solche Storytiefe? Und wo ist der zukünfigte Verlauf der Geschichte nicht so genau voraussehbar (wie zB in HdRo)? Und welches mmoRPg ist so Einsteiger-freundlich wie WoW (naja vielleicht noch GW, aber das ist echt kein RP-Spiel)?

WoW bleibt der Branchenkönig für noch paar Jährchen und nicht weil die anderen schlechte Spiele mache, sondern weil Blizz das Spiel sehr gut durchdacht hat und so gut wie jeder Spieler irgendwas findet was ihm Spass macht in WoW.


----------



## commander_q3 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hmm... also ob nun Warhammer WoW verdrängen wir oder nicht, kann man noch nicht sagen. Wenn man den ganzen, zum großen Teil positiven Resonanzen auf die Beta-Phase Glauben schenken darf wird es aber ein ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent (im Gegensatz zu den kümmerlichen MMO-Versuchen wie Vanguard oder Bounty Bay online). Ich kann nur hoffen, dass nicht nur Warhammer sondern auch die demnächst anstehenden MMOs wie TR, Conan oder natürlich auch Guild Wars 2 (jaja... Flames inc.) richtig gut werden, damit man mal ne größere Auswahl an Spielen zur Verfügung hat, bei denen es nicht nur halbtote Server gibt.

@RyniaUnda: deine Meinung kann ich irgendwie nicht so ganz nachvollziehen... Der Warhammer-Background ist mit Sicherheit älter und besser durchdacht als bei WoW (wobei der auch nicht schlecht ist... allerdings viele Teile sich doch verdächtig ähneln^^). Aber die durchdachte Story hilft nix, wenn plötzlich Helden oder unbesiegbar geglaubte Charaktere der WoW-Story plötzlich als mittelmäßiger Raid-Content verwurstet werden. Das find ich nun überhaupt nicht gut durchdacht. Ok... bei Warhammer gibts vielleicht nicht zig Fraktionen, die aber in WoW eigentlich auch nur zum Zweck des Ruffarmens vorhanden sind, aber vom Prinzip sind beide Storys gleich aufgebaut. Gut gegen Böse und die mögen sich nicht... also gibts auf die Glocke... ich denke ein Spiel ohne einen Konflikt wäre wohl etwas langweilig... Ob nun nur Menschen gegn Orks kämpfen oder sich zu den beiden Parteien noch irgendwelche anderen Püppchen gesellen, wie z.B. warme Blutelfenmänner *köpfschüttel* ist doch im Prinzip völlig egal. Aber naja... ist ja deine Meinung^^


----------



## Sagardo (25. Oktober 2007)

Es muss, kann und soll ja auch nicht jedem gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR hat ca 24 Schadensklassen, 6 Heiler, 6 Tanks, und 15 Supporter. Da die letzten Klassen noch nicht bekannt sind und ich die Rassen nur grob überschlagen habe, kann ich mich schon um 2-3 vertan haben.
Die Story von WAR hat auch kein Ende , zumindest ist es mir nicht bekannt.
Einsteigerfreundlich soll es übrigens genauso sein, wie WOW.
Und da die Story von WOW stark an das Warhammer Universum angelehnt ist kommt es mir schon komisch vor, dass du das eine Universum total findest und dem anderen nichts abgewinnen kannst.
Aber jedem seine eigene Meinung und dir viel spaß bei WOW.

mfg Sagardo


----------



## Greyhound76 (25. Oktober 2007)

Ja, aber Hallo!

Ich gestehe, ich spiele erst seit kurzem WoW. Mir macht es eine Menge Spass, auch wenn ich das gute alte Roleplaying ein wenig vermisse. Das allerdings liegt wohl eher an meinen alten Pen & Paper Zeiten.
Ich denke nicht das Warhammer Online eine grosse Gefahr für Blizzard darstellt, aber ich denke es werden viele sich zukünftig die Frage stellen: "Was zock ich denn Heute? WoW, oder WHO?"
Da ich mich ein wenig mit der Warhammer-Geschichte auskenn, freu ich mich drauf zumindestens mal den Probeaccount anzuspielen. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt von den Dingen die ich gelesen hab. Für mich persönlich hat man der Fraktion Chaos zu Tzeench-lastig gemacht, obwohl es da noch drei weitere Dämonengötter gäbe. Klar, sicherlich gibt´s irgendwann Add-Ons, aber dann hätte man mit dem Ungeteilten Chaos-Anhängern beginnen können. Was auch sinniger für Warhammer Neulinge gewesen wäre, aber man kann ja auch Haare spalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann nur sagen ich bin ganz wild drauf gespannt, aber ich glaube nur das, was ich sehe. In dem Sinne: Eine gute Story, macht noch lange kein gutes Spiel. Ein gutes Spiel, ohne gute Story is auch blöd. Ich freu mich skeptisch und spiel noch ´ne Runde WoW. Irgendwann gibt´s immer wer der besser is, oder auch nich. Keine Ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabian20 (25. Oktober 2007)

MarX schrieb:


> Nur mal so...
> 
> Stevinho von wow-szene.de, gab lediglich seine Meinung preis, von verbal in der Luft zerreissen kann da nicht die Rede sein.



@Marx: Ich möcht jetzt nicht wieder die alte diskussion über diesen Blog aufgreifen. Nur etwas wurmt mich immerwieder wenn ich es lese. 
Ich möchte nur mal dazu anstoßen nicht nur zu sehen was stephinho schreibt sondern auch was er macht. Zu Meinungäußerung gehört auch, sich kritik an seiner Meinung anzuhören und diese anzunehmen. Das macht Stephinho nicht. 
Er neigt eher dazu... leute zu bannen die nicht seine Sichtweise haben. Das ist für mich keine Meinungsäußerung. 

Außerdem: Ich hab Stephinhos blog auch gelesen. Und ich finde schon, dass man WHO in der luft zerreist wenn man sich negativ über WHO äußert und es mit falschen Begründungen belegen will. 
Schon der Artikel von buffed hat dreiviertel der Äußerungen die Stephinho in seinem Blog aufführt gnadenlos wiederlegt. Soviel dazu


Aber ich wollte ja nicht über Stephinho reden in diesem Blog. Nur das "er hat ja nur seine Meinung gesagt" gequatsche nervt, weil es einfach falsch ist.


Noch zu WHO: Es stimmt WHo wird auf pvp den schwerpunkt setzen. Und ich find das wird auch mal zeit! Die ganzen pve inhalte in wow langweilten mich schon immer. Meistens konnte ich sowieso nicht mit weils zu lang gedauert hat. Und wenn ich mal mitkonnte hab ich immer das gleiche gemacht^^ 
Naja auf jedenfall wird *WHO ein Dungeon pro verfeindetem Völkerpaar beinhalten! *

Das klingt jetzt wenig, aber irgendwie haben die Publicquest ja auch was von Instanzen. Und die solln ja ganz groß aufgezogen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


viele grüße 

fabian


----------



## Myhordi (25. Oktober 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Grade les ich den Bericht der in der neusten buffed über Warhammer online geschrieben wurde.
> Super Stoff für einen Thread hier bei buffed ist es allemal!!
> ...


Ich wollte das heft eigentlich kaufen aber wenn ich hör das da sowas drinsteh^^


----------



## Petera (25. Oktober 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Ich wollte das heft eigentlich kaufen aber wenn ich hör das da sowas drinsteh^^



Was soll das????

Ich dachte eigentlich, das sich der Sturm im Wasserglas sich endlich erledigt hätte. WAR wird ein völlig anderes Spiel werden. Es wird im Bereich PvP einiges besser machen als WoW, dafür werden sehr wahrscheinlich PvE-Elemente schwächer ausfallen. Wieviele WoW-Spieler zu WAR wechseln wird sich zeigen. Es wird wohl eher Spieler aus DAoC und GuildWars anziehen. 

Es wäre fatal gleich die gleichen Verkaufszahlen wie WoW zu erwarten. In WoW macht es die Mischung, ohne das WoW den Anspruch erheben kann alles perfekt zu machen. Spieler, die mit dem Mangel an Perfektion leben können und an der Mischung Freude haben, werden bleiben. Spieler, die sich ein perfekteres PvP wünschen, werden zu WAR wechseln.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Trinex (25. Oktober 2007)

ganz ehrlich? mir geht WAR am allerwertesten vorbei

das was ich auf der gc sehen und spielen durfte reichte mir um das game in die akte "gut das ichs mir nicht gekauft habe..." abzulegen.

was ich so von einigen Beta(!) testern gehört habe soll sich mein ersteindruck auch noch bestätigt haben.




ich glaube mit WAR wird es wie mit LOTRO:

gute idee
viele spielen es an...
...und ihnen gefällt es nicht (bestimmt gibt es auch welche denen es gefällt)
und sie beschreiten spätestens zum addon altbekannte pfade (WoW)


jedem das seine ;-)


----------



## KlausIV (25. Oktober 2007)

Hat der TE jemals WAR gespielt?

Ich durfte an der Beta teilnehmen und fuer mich ist WAR erstmal gestorben.
Alleine die Sache mit den Quests, wow man killt keinen Hasen, aber die Qs sind dasselbe wie in wow.
Ob ich jetzt Fässer stehle die meinem Feind gehoeren, oder Weil es ein zwerg moechte um jemand anders zu schaden, wayne.

Es gibt derzeit keine "WoW Killer"

Warten wir einfach den Release ab und schaun ob WHO 8 Millionen Accounts bekommt.

Imho wird das nicht passieren, das Spiel hält nicht was es verspricht.



Desweiteren, sry aber du beziehst dich ganz alleine auf den buffed.de artikel.
Stevinho hat nicht so unrecht wenn er Mängel an WHO aufzeigt, die in besagtem Artikel wohl nicht erwähnt wurden.

Der Hype um WHO ist zu gross(verweis auf lotro als wow killer.. ohh mein gott.. lotro , sooo viele spielen es...)
und leider erfüllen die Entwickler die ansprueche nicht.


----------



## Ceonric (25. Oktober 2007)

FANBOYZ nicht mehr oder weniger. Ich werde sicherlich mal ins Game reinschauen mit einem Testabo, aber solange mir WOW genug Content bietet, werde ich noch eine Weile dem WOW treu bleiben. 

Aber danke für deine Textzeilen, das klingt in der Tat sehr interessant. 

Grüsli


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. Oktober 2007)

Aus der Beta hört man bisher noch nix gutes und ich bin mit Ankündigungen extrem vorsichtig.
Wenn in Wow jede Ankündigung umgesetzt worden wäre, hätten wir ein ganz anderes Spiel.

War wurde bisher wesentlich mehr gehyped als selbst Lotro, sowas kann sich natürlich auch schnell als Fluch erweisen.

Warten wir es ab, ich für meinen Teil wünsche jedem Online Titel das er so gut wie möglich wird, umso mehr Auswahl hab ich als Onlinespieler.

Aber die von einigen gepriesenen Thesen ala "Wow vom Thron stossen" sind wohl mehr Wunschträume, da muss man kein Prohpet sein um zu wissen das dies nicht passieren wird.

Im Moment können wir schon froh sein wenn wir mal wieder einen Online Titel sehen der die 1mio oder gar die 2mio Marke knackt. Das hat schon lang keiner mehr geschafft.


----------



## tabsl (25. Oktober 2007)

Oh mass inc Fanbois  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW wird sich selbst killen, nicht irgendein anderes MMOG. 

Aber hier eine Beta (!) mit einem 3 Jahre alten 100x gepatchten Endprodukt zu vergleichen, welches das zweite Addon vor sich hat ist doch reichlich naiv.

Die meisten werden das "Beta"-WoW nichtmal kennen, das war lang nicht so gut wie das WoW heute... von daher vergleicht ihr Äpfel und Birnen. 

Dazu ist WAR noch voll auf PVP ausgelegt und WoW war von Anfang an nur auf PvE ausgelegt. Das sind 2 völlig verschiedene Ansätze und am Ende kommen warscheinlich 2 völlig verschiedene Spiele raus.

Beides Obst, beides lecker, beides irgendwann verfault...


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2007)

Muss ein neues MMO Wow von "Thron" (auf die Abonenntenzahlen bezogen) stoßen? Ich denke nicht. So etwas rentiert sich schon ab sehr viel weniger aktiven Abos.
Ob Warhammer Online nun gut wird muss man sehen. Da muss man auch die ersten Wochen und die Spielzeit nach z.B. 6 Monaten oder 2 Jahren deutlich unterscheiden. Auch Faktoren ob man mit Freunden anfängt oder ob das Konzept an sich einem zusagt sind wichtig.

Dungeons & Dragons Online wirkte z.B. auf dem papier schlecht und auch die Beta Berichte waren durchwachsen. Das Spiel selbst war in vielen punkten großartig und sorgte für 3 Monate Spielspaß. Auf lange Sicht stolperte es dann doch über einige konzeptbedingte Defizite, die allerdings völlig andere waren als ich anfangs vermutete.
Aber selbst wenn es nur 3 Monate Fun sind hatte man mal Abwechslung und mehr als von jedem Single Player Spiel.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. Oktober 2007)

tabsl schrieb:


> Oh mass inc Fanbois
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man muss aber fairerweise sagen das auch die Lotro und GW Betas scheinbar wesentlich weiter waren. Wow lass ich mal aussen vor, das war eher eine Marketing Beta mit max. Stresstest und Feintuning Wert.

Aber so wie die Infos momentan zu sein scheinen ähnelt die Closed Beta eher einer Alpha.

Was nicht heisst das sich das nicht alles noch regeln kann, eben nur das der Start wohl nicht optimal war. Warten wir mal ab wie sich das alles entwickelt.

Und War ist definitiv nicht nur für PvP ausgelegt, das wäre auch verwunderlich gewesen, Hardcore-PvP Games gehören schliesslich nicht grad zu den erfolgreichsten. Ich bin mir sicher das für War eine gesunde Mischung angestrebt wird was die Sache natürlich nicht leichter macht, da man verschiedene Spielergruppen zufrieden stellen muss. Aber es behauptet ja auch keiner das es leicht ist ein gutes MMORPG zu etablieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, die nächsten Infos über den Stand der Beta werden im INet wohl in der nächsten Beta Phase eintrudeln. Evtl. wissen wir dann schon mehr.


----------



## funzl (25. Oktober 2007)

ach ich sehe WHO gelassen entgegen. ich bin der meinung, dass es dem hype, der zur zeit um das spiel gemacht wird, nicht gerecht wird. Für einen Großteil der WoW-Spieler ist WHO eh nicht das richtige Spiel. WoW wird ja hauptsächlich wegen dem PVE-part gespielt. das wird wohl bei WHO nicht so ausgeprägt sein. wer wow wegen pvp spielt ist meines erachtens eh schon im falschen spiel unterwegs. der kern von WHO wird das pvp sein und was ich bisher da gesehen habe ist für mich weniger innovativ. ich kann nur hoffen das endlich die ganzen wow-spieler die nur am heulen sind weil ihre klasse in der arena keine chance gegen die klasse xyz hat von den wow-servern verschwinden und zu warhammer gehen. und am ende gibt das blizzard wieder die chance ihr spiel mehr in den pve-content zu entwickeln und diese leidigen pvp-gehversuche sein lässt.

deshalb:
WoW: für pve-Spieler
WHO: für pvp-Spieler
HDRO: für rp-pve-Spieler


----------



## ringding (25. Oktober 2007)

kann sein das es die erste zeit bei wow etwas leerer wird, jedoch werden evtl auch einige merken das WHO nichts für sie ist und wieder wow spielen. dazu kommt ja noch das blizz an wotlk arbeitet, was wieder spieler ins haus locken wird.

ich werde who bisl anzocken um mir ein eigenes bild zu machen.. auf irgentwelche artikel aus zeitschriften verlass ich mich nicht gerne.


----------



## nexus22 (25. Oktober 2007)

kurz off topic ...

für diskussionen über die "meinungsseite  +++ szene " gibts nen eigenen breitgetretenen thread hier.  

back @ topic

ab ner gewissen spielerzahl rechnet es sich  50 - 100000 abos  reichen da aus. Hört man so immer wieder.

Auch bei uns in der zocker family gehen die  meinungen mehr als auseinander.  bei uns splittet sich das so auf .  nicht repräsentativ  10  spieler meinungen auf kleinen raum
ansehen  ja   mal sehen              = 4
nö mag nicht  kenn die story ..      =3
will haben  und am liebsten gleich  = 3

und es bedarf keines spiels um mit wow aufzuhören . das geht ganz einfach , 2 kids unserer haben gesagt kein bock mehr .. aus.  nach 2 jahren dauerraid und dauerfarmen von heute auf morgen. 

am besten immer alles selber anspielen  oder länger zuschauen, dann merkt man sehr schnell ob das ein game ist wo  mann /frau " reinkippt ". ist  so ein  stück  lebenserfahrung seit es pc Spiele gibt.


----------



## Gutebesserung (25. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie ist die ganze Diskussion doch echt seltsam. Alle reden davon das WAR so ein tolles bzw mieses Spiel ist. Ist eigentlich jemanden aufgefallen das es WAR noch garnicht gibt? Das die Beta vielleicht gerade angefangen hat und keiner das eigentliche Spiel gesehen haben kann? 
Die Menschen die WAR in irgendeiner fertigen Form antesten konnten sind nun einmal die vom Buffed Magazin, oder vergleichbaren Publikationen. Wenn es deren Meinung nach nun einmal gut ist können wir uns eigentlich doch nur drüber freuen. Auch wenn es WOW Konkurenz machen sollte, ist dies doch nur gut so. Vielleicht bringt es Blizz ja dazu etwas besser am Content zu feilen, um ein noch besseres WOW daraus zu machen. 
Hab selber an der WOW Beta teilgenommen, und war komplett überrascht, warum es so gute Beurteilungen in der Fachpresse bekommen hat. Ich selbst hab nämlich den eindruck gehabt, das es kaum mit DAOC mithalten kann. 
Was allerdings auf den Beta Servern aufgespielt wurde, und was danach als fertiges Spiel bei rausgekommen ist, war eine ganz andere Sache. 
Demnach: Abwarten, schauen und dann kann man es gut oder schlecht finden. 
Auch wenn WAR nicht der reisser und der WOW Killer werden sollte, ist mir das ziemlich egal. Solange es rauskommt und Spaß macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (25. Oktober 2007)

Schraubt Eure Erwartungen bzgl. WAR nicht so hoch. In der Werbung wird sehr viel erzählt, was Erwartungen weckt, die das Spiel nicht halten kann.

Es wird, wie schon gesagt wurde, kein reiner PvP-Titel, denn es hat einen großen Anteil an PvE. Der PvP-Teil scheint im Moment sogar ziemlich klein zu sein, was mir meine Bekannten so sagen, die in der Beta waren.

Und das PvP soll WoW viel ähnlicher sein als DAoC.

Ich weiß nicht, wo buffed die Infos her hat, aber ich tippe mal drauf, daß es Infos aus Presseerklärungen oder Podcasts sind, die derzeit mit der Wirklichkeit wenig zu tun haben. Und selbst wenn sie die Beta angespiel haben, ist das noch keine Grundlage für eine Aussage über das Spiel, weil es in der Beta im Moment einfach noch sehr schrottig sein soll.

WAR wird kein WoW-Killer. Es hat sicher Potential, wenn es denn überarbeitet und gut wird, aber es wird nicht an die Zahlen von WoW rankommen. Aber das muß es auch nicht.

Ich hoffe immer noch, daß es ein Rückzugsgebiet für Spieler wird, die von dem ewigen Gefarme in WoW die Nase voll haben und davon, daß letztlich die Ausrüstung über den Ausgang eines PvP-Kampfes entscheidet. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede. Ich habe eine 5er Arenagruppe, die in Blutdurst an einer 1.800er Wertung kratzt und letzte Woche in einer 3er Gruppe von Freunden ausgeholfen, die bei bei 1.100 standen. Da kamen Gegner, die habe ich im 1:3 besiegen können. Sowas sollte es einfach nicht geben.

Die Lizenz ist gut und bietet eine sehr gute Hintergrundgeschichte. Diese Geschichte soll auch in den Quests gut nachvollziehbar erzählt sein. Die Frage ist nur, ob es dazu auch Rollenspielserver geben wird, denn das ist bisher nicht bestätigt.

Es liegt auch kein Szenario "Gut gegen Böse" zugrunde. Das Imperium (Ordnung) brennt schonmal ganze eigene Dörfer mit unschuldigen Einwohnern ab und tötet alle, wenn sie nur vermuten, daß sich ein Chaos-Anhänger (Zerstörung) unter ihnen aufhält.

Die Dunkelelfen (Zerstörung) wurden von den Hochelfen (Ordnung) aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben, nachdem ihr Hexenkönig Malekith durch eine Intrige um seinen Thron gebracht wurde. Die Hochelfen sehen diese Geschichte natürlich vollkommen anders.

Die Grünhäute (Zerstörung) sind nicht wirklich böse, die wollten halt nur jemanden moschen und da standen die Zwerge im Weg. Wer kloppt sich schon gerne mit kleinen, versoffenen Raufbolden?

Wartet einfach mal ab. Im Verhältnis dazu, wie viele der Versprechungen, die jetzt gemacht werden, von WAR tatsächlich eingehalten werden, wird sich die Spielerzahl so ca. 1/2 - 1 Jahr nach dem Release-Hype entwickeln und dann kann man sehen, ob WAR seine Nische finden wird.

Wenn Mythic hier mal in die Puschen kommt und eine gute Leistung hinlegt, wird das Spiel sicher was für Rollenspielfans und Gelegenheitsspieler. Die Powergamer, denen wichtig ist, daß sie für ihre "Arbeit" entsprechende Vorteile im Spiel bekommen, sind sicher bei WoW weiterhin besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Laurentius Malleus (25. Oktober 2007)

ich möchte dann auch mal meine meinung loswerden:

ich finde, dass es nicht sein kann, wieviele hier wow, welches schon 3jahre aufn markt ist und sich ständig weiterentwickelt, mit war vergleichen, welches in entwicklung ist. mal ehrlich, wie soll das denn gehn?! 
ich für meinen teil habe am anfang, als ich mir wow gekauft habe, wow sehr sehr gerne gespielt, doch langsam ärger ich mich nur noch darüber. viele der spieler sind hammer unfreundlich, zumindest auf meinem server, und das pvp, was ich einfach am meisten mag, ist auch nicht grade das beste element. 
ich werde sicher war anspielen und den free monat ausnutzen, doch noch weiß ich nicht, ob ich das dann auch weiter spielen werde.
mein fazit: man wird sehen, ob war gut wird oder nicht und es ist doch völlig egal, ob es besser als wow wird oder nicht, aufjedenfall werden es leute spielen, genau wie wow


----------



## Sterntaler (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
zunächst muss ich (kleinlicherweise) noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass das Spiel WAR abgekürzt wird - Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning. WHO ist ein altes Projekt, das vor Jahren eingestellt wurde (oder die Weltgesundheitsorganisation).

Dann lehne ich alle Thronansprüche oder sonstigen Prophezeiungen ab. Natürlich geht es ums Geldverdienen und jeder würde sich über mehrere Millionen zahlende Kunden freuen, aber das lässt doch keine Aussage über die Qualität eines Spieles zu. Für WAR wünsche ich mir, dass es gut wird, dass es mit den Inhalten, dem Konzept und der Community überzeugen kann und auf Dauer Spaß bietet. Dafür muss man nicht irgendwelche anderen Spiele von einem nicht existenten Thron stoßen.
WOWs Erfolg in Spielerzahlen beruht - abgesehen davon, dass es ein gutes Spiel ist - auf dem Zusammenspiel von diversen Faktoren (Einsteigerfreundlichkeit, Bekanntheitsgrad von Warcraft und Blizzard, Asia-Tauglichkeit, Internet-Verfügbarkeit, Herdentrieb, ... ) und ich denke nicht, dass in absehbarer Zeit ein Spiel geben wird, das ähnlich einschlägt.


Dann noch ein paar Richtigstellungen:



RyniaUnda schrieb:


> [1.] Mir [fehlt] der wirklich schön durchdachte Background. Es beruht alles auf dem faden Gut-gegen-Böse-Prinzip und solche Prinzipien halten sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lange. (..) Klar einige gut geschriebene Bücher gibt es auch, aber die kommen vom Niveau nicht wirklich weit rauf. (..)
> 
> [2.] Das Spiel hat so gut wie nichts zubieten für mich. Scheinbar ein nur sehr schwach ausgeprägter PvE-Anteil, der grundsätzliche auf dem ewigdauernden PvP-Kampf basiert. Das Balancing ist stark PvP ausgeprägt. Wahrscheinlich wird es nicht mal Rollenspiel-Realms geben. Und so weit ich das aus den bisherigen Informationen herauslesen konnte, wird es eigentlich kaum wirkliche Möglichkeiten geben sich dem PvP-Content zu entziehen, da scheinbar jede Quest in irgendeinerweise mit dem PvP verknüfft ist (entweder direkt oder indirekt).
> 
> [3.] (..) Leider schaffen es die wenigesten mmoRPg's eine sinnvolle Story mit mehreren Fraktionen, die sich angreifen können aber nicht müssen zubringen. (..) Man rennt in der freien Wildbahn herum und man trifft Leute von der anderen Fraktion. Mit diesen kann man entweder kämpfen oder sich sogar unterstützen. Teilweise können sogar Freundschaften entstehen. Das ist in anderen mmoRPgs nicht möglich. (..) Wieviele Spiele kennt ihr, wo es 3 Tankklassen, 4 Heilerklassen, 9 Schadensklassen und 7 Supportklassen gibt (ja das geht sich mit den 9 Klassen in WoW aus ^^)?


1. Die Warhammer-Welt ist wirklich schön durchdacht und weit davon entfernt, in gut gegen böse oder schwarz/weiss zu verfallen. Das Imperium stellt mit seinem Bestreben nach ewigem Stillstand vielleicht das Extrem zu den Horden des Chaos mit der immerwährenden Veränderung dar, es ist deshalb jedoch nicht besser oder schlechte als sie. Es bleibt ein totalitäres System, geschüttelt von Glaubenskrisen, durchzogen von religösen Fanatikern, wo man Leute auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennt, nur weil ihr Name mit dem falschen Buchstaben anfängt (aktueller ingame-Quest). Das Fantasy-Universum steht mit seiner Komplexität in meinen Augen gleich hinter dem Herrn der Ringe und auch auf die zugehörigen Romane lasse ich nichts kommen - auch wenn zugegebenermassen bisher viel zu wenige ins Deutsche übersetzt sind.

2. Hier bist Du vollkommen falsch informiert. Auf dem momentanen Stand der Beta fehlt noch ein Großteil der RvR-Inhalte (weshalb man eigentlich immer noch von einer Alpha reden könnte), dennoch haben mehrere Betatester die maximale Stufe schon erreicht - dies ist auch ausschließlich mit PvE-Inhalten möglich. Nur weil sich der Hintergrund jeder Quest mit dem Konflikt der Warhammer-Welt befasst, heißt das nicht, dass man auch für jede Quest feindliche Spieler töten muss oder in Gefahr läuft von ihnen getötet zu werden. Tatsächlich gibt es in der Hinsicht drei verschiedene Questarten: Quests im PvE-Gebiet, Quests im RvR-Gebiet mit PvE-Aufgaben, Quests im RvR-Gebiet mit dem Auftrag feindliche Spieler zu töten.
Rollenspielserver werden evtl. kommen, doch das werde echte Rollenspielserver bei denen es dann um Regeln beispielsweise der Namensgebung und der Sprache in öffentlichen Chats geht und nicht darum wer wen wo töten darf - dafür gibt es auch auf den normalen Servern die RvR-Gebiete.

3. Spiele doch mal Dark Age an, da wirst Du genau das in Perfektion finden. Mit 46 Klassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golgothar (25. Oktober 2007)

MarX schrieb:


> Nur mal so...
> 
> Stevinho von wow-szene.de, gab lediglich seine Meinung preis, von verbal in der Luft zerreissen kann da nicht die Rede sein.



Nein - er hat Höhrensagen als Fakten verkauft.


----------



## Gutebesserung (25. Oktober 2007)

Na ist doch mal ne gute Klarstellung. Danke dafür.
Wenn das Warhammer Universum bei WAR (<--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gut umgesetzt wird, bin ich auf jedenfall dabei. Spiele Warhammer Fantasy und 40k jetzt schon seid guten 17 Jahren und wäre ziemlich überrascht wenn da Schwarz und Weiss sich jemals genau abgegrenzt hätten.
Über die Story könnte man jetzt viel Schreiben aber da es sich um eine seid 25 Jahren kontinuierlich entwickelnde Welt handelt würde das den Ramen hier sprengen.
Das RvR System war eigentlich in DAOC schon sehr überzeugend. Wenn das ganze überarbeitet und besser noch in WAR drinn ist können wir echt was erwarten.
Rollenspielserver nicht nur dem Namen nach? Oh ja bitte bitte. Wäre mal was neues. 
Naja Thron Gespräche sind ja leider nun einmal vorprogrammiert. WOW ist nun einmal ein Riese im Geschäft und egal wer in die nähe eines MMO´s geht, hat es nun einmal mit der Fanbase zu tun. Ob ein neues MMO in die Läden kommt ist Blizzard so ziemlich egal. Das WOW nachteile haben wird kann garnicht sein. Bei 9 Millionen Spielern ist glaube ich die Basis gut genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Das mit den Klassen reicht völlig. Wer WOW gespielt hat weiss das es selbst bei verhältnismässig wenig Klassen doch sehr schwer sein kann das richtige zu finden bzw auszuwählen. 
Solange es ein gutes Spiel wird das den, doch sehr düsteren Hintergrund, des Warhammer Fantasy Universum gut rüberbringt bin ich zufrieden und glücklich.
Denn im endeffekt ist die Technik ziemlich egal solange das Spielgefühl und die Athmosphere nicht rüberkommt. 
Macht was draus.....freu mich aufs beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (25. Oktober 2007)

Was habt ihr eigentlich mit Stevinho immer? Das ist ein Websiten Poster wie 1000 andere auch. Wenn er was schreibt, was er über mehr als ein paar Ecken gehört hat, lasst ihn doch. Oder hat er aufeinmal den totalen Durchblick was WOW und alles andere angeht nur weil Allimania ein gut gemachtes Hörspiel ist? Glaube ich jetzt nicht.
Also wäre mir ganz lieb wenn man die Diskussion pro oder contra seiner Aussagen lassen könnte. Das gibt nur böses Blut und einige fühlen sich dann wieder angegriffen. Wenn er das meint sei es drumm. Oder um einen berühmten Satz zu zitieren : "Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher. Jeder hat eins".


----------



## Numara (25. Oktober 2007)

Ja irgendwann hats mal in einem PCG Heft ganz groß auf dem Titel gestanden: "Für dieses Spiel hören sie mit WoW auf"!!! Das war LotRO. Also so eine Aussage ist irgendwie Luft.

Ich spiele jetzt seit 2-3 Wochen auch lotro und ich finde das WoW echt cooler ist. Bloß kotzt mich bei WoW persönlich an, dass man mit 70 raiden muss um an gute Items zu kommen, abgesehn vom PvP aber der macht mir keinen Spaß.

Ich weiss nicht wieso WoW für mich die Queen unter den Rollenspielen ist, weil es mein erstes MMORPG war? Echt keine Ahnung. Genauso wie Gothic 2, das hab ich vor WoW gespielt und das ist auch genial geil.

Jedenfalls denke ich, dass WoW noch eine ganze Weile spielerisch überzeugt. Und WAR ist interessant, aber bevor ich diesmal zugreife wie bei lotro oder vanguard, wart ich erstmal ab was die Spieler und die Presse dazu sagen.

Irgendwie hoff ich ja das Blizzard noch ein MMORPG macht. Von denen ist man ja gute Spiele gewöhnt.


----------



## fabian20 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Das ist immer so geil. Alle sagen hier "Boah wow überzeugt sowas ne super mischung bis....." und dann gehts los das pvp, und dann noch der gesamte spielspass in  caplevel, der praktisch verloren geht wenn man keinen 40er raid hat. Und so weiter und so weiter^^ 

Wenn man das genau betrachtet ist das schon ein großer teil^^ 

Andererseits sagen hier einige : "Warhammer online ist nicht so gut da sind die quests im prinzip genauso wie in wow"! Ja ist das jetzt ein Kompliment oder nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also von dem was ich gehört hab wird Warhammer online der richtige Burner. Sowohl PVE als auch PVP sind stimmig umgesetzt auch wenn der Schwerpunkt vielleicht auf PVP liegt. Und vor allem endlich mal ne story!!!!
Bei wow hab ich irgendwie den Faden verloren. Oder sind die vielleicht so schon so unzusammenhängend ? XD
Und die public quests darauf freu ich mich besonders1!!

Ich freu mich richtig auf Warhammer online. Wow kann weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe wirklich das WAR meinen Erwartungen entspricht, da es DAS spiel ist, auf das ich setze.
WoW hat mir 3 Jahre lang wirklich spass gemacht aber mitlerweile bin ich eigtl nur noch 2x die woche abends für raids on und 1x für arena. sonst gammel ich nur in shatt oder og rum und chatte mit leute aus der gilde und das kann ja nun wirklich nicht mehr der sinn eines spiels sein. ich hab zu anfang auch mal 10 tage kostenlos hdro gespielt und es hat mir spass gemacht aber konnte meiner meinung nach wow nich das wasser reichen. mittlerweile würde ich es gerne wieder spielen einfach um der abwechslung willen. ich weiß noch wie schön es zu anfang von wow war, als einfach alles neu war. ich war von jedem neuen gebiet verzaubert, was mir allerding bei bc gefhelt hat. naja lange rede, kurzer sinn. mein acc läuft anfang 2008 aus und ich hoffe das war seine versprächen hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darud (25. Oktober 2007)

Numara schrieb:


> Irgendwie hoff ich ja das Blizzard noch ein MMORPG macht. Von denen ist man ja gute Spiele gewöhnt.



Tja, das wird wohl nicht vor 2010 kommen. Blizz wird sich nicht selber beklauen. Solange die WoW Abo Zahlen so hoch sind, werden sie sich nicht selber die Kunden nehmen. 

Veilleicht ist WAR alleine nicht der Wow Killer.. aber alle Neuerscheinungen (Conan, HG:L, TR, etcetc) zusammen, werden sich in den Abo Zahlen sicherlich bemerkbar machen. Und dann kommt der Zeitpunkt, an dem Blizz mehr machen muss, als das Level Cap auf 100 zu raisen oder noch ne stumpfe Heldenklasse einzuführen...

Gruss,
darud (WOW Spieler seit der closed EU Beta mit auslaufenden Abo)


----------



## colamix (25. Oktober 2007)

AzuzA schrieb:


> Ganz egal wie WAR wird und ob ich es spielen werde, ich werd nicht vergessen, dasss ich auch sehr viel spaß in WoW und bei der Gebietserkundung, Berufe machen und alles hatte und auch immernoch habe.



das ist wohl klar. ich werde auch mit vielen wow leuten das game anfangen und den gleichen nick behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wow war und ist atm noch das beste mmorg allerdings ist von jedem spiel mal die zeit gekommen. auch wenn war am anfang noch nicht soo toll ist ich hoffe zumindest das gleich anfangs gute content patches kommen außerdem kann man das noch gar nicht so sagen weil die können den realease termin immer wieder verschieben^^


----------



## Anuberak (25. Oktober 2007)

Es ist Doch so.
Warhammer muss man mögen um überhaupt Warhammer Online zu spielen, Warhammer ist ja nichts anderes als WAR also Krieg und das wiederum beudeutet PvP. Klar, wer Pve mag wird Warhammer Online Hassen , aber auch die , die Blizzard's PvP mögen bin ich skeptisch dass, ihnen das Warhammer PvP System gefallen wird. Ich möchte auch ein Vorurteil aus der Welt schaffen der mir des öfteren auffält. Es werden Pve-Elemente enthalten sein die nicht's mit PvP zu tun haben , man kann sogar nur von Pve quests auf die Höchststufe gelangen , nur wer Warhammer Online wegen den Pve Quests spielt , spielt das falsche Spiel . Wie Schon gesagt man muss Warhammer mögen m Warhammer Online zu spieln

Ps: Das Warhammer,Blizzard konkurrentz macht ist skeptisch zu betrachten , einerseits gibt es viele WoW-Spieler die Warhammer-Fans sind aber dass , ist auch kein Großer Teil und man sollte immerhin bedenken World-of-Warcraft hatt 9 millionen Spieler Weltweit,
Ob ein Spiel dass so stark auf Pvp beruht mehr oder genau soviele Kunden haben wird ist zu bezweifeln


----------



## Gutebesserung (26. Oktober 2007)

Also ich sag dazu nur : Gib mir 1000 motivierte Leute in dem Spiel und es sticht 9 Millionen gelangweilte Farmboys locker aus.


----------



## Efgrib (26. Oktober 2007)

was reden hier eigentlich immer alle von der weltgesundheitsorganisation? es heisst w.a.r. und nicht who!
davon abgesehen würd ich gern mal wissen, wass mythic buffed für diesen tollen werbeartikel versprochen hat? dürft ihr dann "exclusiv" beta-zugänge verlosen? oder kaffeetassen mit logo verschenken? 
die beta lief so schlecht, das sie unterbrochen werden musste!! und von im zeitplan liegen, kann wohl kaum die rede sein, schliesslich sollte das game eigentlich diesen monat erscheinen....


----------



## AhLuuum (26. Oktober 2007)

Wo steht denn, dass WAR diesen Monat erscheinen sollte? Ich mag Menschen nicht, die Thesen von sich geben ohne diese dann durch Quellen zu beweisen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (26. Oktober 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass WAR diesen Monat erscheinen sollte? Ich mag Menschen nicht, die Thesen von sich geben ohne diese dann durch Quellen zu beweisen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer sich schon ein wenig länger mit dem game beschäftigt, weiss das auch so, wer natürlich jetzt erst auf den hype-zug aufspringt, hat natürlich keine ahnung....
auf die schnelle nur diese alte meldung gefunden

26.04.2007

Warhammer Online kommt erst 2008  

Wie aus dem neuesten Newsletter von Entwickler EA Mythic hervorgeht, verschiebt sich Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning auf 2008. Ursprünglich war die Veröffentlichung für den Herbst geplant. Grund für die Verzögerung sind vor allem Design-Aspekte. Die Entwickler sind noch nicht vollkommen zufrieden mit diversen Bereichen der Online-Welt und gönnen sich daher noch ein bisschen Zeit. Doch die Verschiebung hat auch was Gutes: Nach Aussagen von EA Mythic sollen so noch weitere Inhalte ins Spiel einfließen.


----------



## Mannoroth (26. Oktober 2007)

So also bin auch begeisterter WoW spieler der ersten Stunde.... Aber bin kein fanatiker der alles andere schlecht macht...
Ich persönlich freue mich auf WAR da ich vor WoW auch DAOC spielte und das RvR einfach nur geil war..
Ich denke das wird für mich folgender massen laufen ich werde VORERST beides spielen, WoW zwecks den PvE Content, und WAR wegen neuen witzig gestalteten Quest und natürlich wegen PVP!!!! Ich denke das man das gut organisieren kann wenn man kein hardcore raider is der 7 Tage die Woche raidet, Wir raiden 3x ma die Woche in WoW das abends, so dann habe ich alle anderen abende für WAR.
Bezug nehmend auf die frage ob das Blizz vom Thron verdrängt.. naja bestimmt es wird immer was neues nachkommen das den momentan MMO "Gott" verdrängt ist einfach so und wird auch immer so sein, aber das viele spieler dann WAR oder auch WoW schlecht machen obwohl sie selber noch WoW spielen finde ich schade...

WoW is super gelungen im PvE bereich, gut übers PvP müssen wir net reden ^^, aber dafür kommt WAR und WAR wird geil.. CHAOS FTW!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nur mal meinen senf dazu gesagt...

So man sieht sich in WoW und dann ma in WAR !!

P.S. HABT EUCH ALLE LIEB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yoba (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wie einige solche Aussagen treffen können:

WoW ist für PvE Spieler
WAR ist für PvP Spieler

Ich habe mit DAoC angefangen MMOs zu spielen. Ich habe damals keine Ahnung von PvE oder RvR gehabt. Ich wollte einfach nur ein Spiel spielen, mit tausenden anderen Spielern. Ich habe von den Massenschlachten gelesen und mir gesagt: Hey das könnte wirklich Spass machen. Mit anderen "echten" Menschen zusammen Abenteuer erleben. Zur der Zeit gab es nicht viele Spiele dieser Art, er war was neues und sehr wenige kannten solch Spiele oder spielten diese.

Es hat bei mir superlange gedauert bis ich 50 geworden bin. Um in die sogenannten Massenschlachten eintauchen zu können. Aber in der zeit von 1 bis 50 hatte ich trotzdem meinen Spass gehabt. Es war richtig cool mit anderen zusammen zu lvln. Nicht einfach alleine ein Singleplayer Spiel spielen und alleine lvln.
Und RvR war für mich nur die Sahne auf dem Kuchen. Ich hab mehr Zeit beim PvE verbracht als beim RvR. Aber in den BGs(nicht vergleichbar mit WoW-Bgs) hatte man aber schon seinen Spass gehabt, beim Burgen schleifen/verteidigen.

Mit WoW hab ich nicht wegen PvP angefangen. Ich wollte nur wieder das Feeling haben, mit anderen zusammen zu spielen und zu lvln. Das macht ein MMO Spiel aus. 
Nicht PvP, PvE, RvR. 
Die Meisten die WoW angefangen haben, hatten kein PvP Spiel im Sinn gehabt. Sie wollten einfach nur mit anderen Leuten ein Spiel ZUSAMMEN spielen. Erst später kam der Gedanke an PvP usw.

Ich will gerne WAR anspielen/testen um des zusammenspielens mit tausenden Anderen. Mir ist es egal ob RvRlastig oder PvE. Ich werde PvE spielen wenn ich Lust dazu habe oder RvR wenn es so wird wie in den guten alten Zeiten von DAoC/pre Toa.

Also für alle die sich vieleicht gerne WAR anschauen wollen. Glaubt nicht an den Quatsch von wegen WAR ist was für PvPler. In dem Spiel kann man getrost auch PvE zur genüge spielen. Aber das Endgame wird sich wie in DAoC auf das RvR konzentrieren. Was aber kein Spassverderber sein wird. Wie ich hoffe.


----------



## scheintot (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe es wird wie angekündigt weiss sonst nicht was ich machen soll wird schon langsam langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (26. Oktober 2007)

Aussage von Mythic ist das WAR im 1. Quartal 2008 kommt. Denke also im März ist realistisch.


----------



## AhLuuum (26. Oktober 2007)

Efgrib schrieb:


> wer sich schon ein wenig länger mit dem game beschäftigt, weiss das auch so, wer natürlich jetzt erst auf den hype-zug aufspringt, hat natürlich keine ahnung....
> auf die schnelle nur diese alte meldung gefunden
> 
> 26.04.2007
> ...



Ich hab zwar erst seit ca. einem Monat wirklich großes Interesse an WAR, aber jemand der auf irgendeinen "hype-zug" aufspringt bin ich sicherlich nicht.

Dennoch vielen Dank für die Information, wusste ich jetzt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mannoroth (26. Oktober 2007)

@yoba

Fakt is nun mal das WoW zu 90% PvE ist.. Die Bgs zähl ich net dazu
Fakt is auch das in WAR viele Quests einfach PvP lastig sind, siehe das Interview in der aktuellen Buffed ausgabe.  Ich denke das leute die mit PvP nichts anfangen können, bzw. dies absolut nit mögen sondern lieber nen großen Highend content im PvE bereich haben, mit WAR net wirklich viel anfangen können. Ist nun mal so.

Aber du hast natürlich auch recht das es das mitenander ist in nem MMo und das Lvln gehört auch dazu wo mal keine Feinde in sicht ist, aber meine aussage bezog sich eigentlich auf das ganze spektrum der 2 Spiele., ebenso bezog ich natürlich auch den endcontent ein aso bei WoW (noch LvL 70) und bei WAR dann LvL 40.
Und ab da trennen sich WOW udn WAR eben in PvE und PvP spiel.


Mfg
Manoroth


----------



## Gamby (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich geb mal mein Senf dazu ohne alle posts gelesen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also ich denke Warhammer wird ein gelungenes spiel und ich warte schon sehnsüchtig. Dennoch wird WoW nicht so leicht auszuschalten sein. Das muss es aber auch nicht. Warum auch? Die die Warhammer spielen wollen spielens und die die lieber WoW spielen solln halt bei WoW bleiben. WoW hat mich schon vor ungefähr nem Jahr gelangweilt jetzt ist es für mich an der Zeit was neues auszuprobieren.

&#1161;Warhammer ich komme D:
&#1161;3> dieses Zeichen


----------



## Gutebesserung (26. Oktober 2007)

@ Gamby

Seh ich genauso und fast das wichtigste zusammen.


----------



## fabian20 (26. Oktober 2007)

Efgrib schrieb:


> davon abgesehen würd ich gern mal wissen, wass mythic buffed für diesen tollen werbeartikel versprochen hat? dürft ihr dann "exclusiv" beta-zugänge verlosen? oder kaffeetassen mit logo verschenken?
> .



Also echt. Wenn du das Buffed heft mal in der han hattest wirst du sehen, dass es sich immernoch primär bei buffed um WOW dreht und nicht um WAR. 
Aber sowas hab ich von nem wow spieler auch nicht anders erwartet^^


Ich hab zwei jahre wow gespielt und nur um rauszufinden, dass ich mir das geld am liebsten gespart hätte. Mir geht das "wow ist der king" gelaber schon etwas auf die nerven.  
Wow ist ein paradoxon. So wenig inhalt und spielspass und trotzdem soviele spieler......

Tja andererseits kann ich mir schon vorstellen warums gespielt wird. Da spielen es alle in der umgebung dann spielt man es selbst halt auch. War bei mir ja nicht anders. Ich hätt mir damals besser Daoc gekauft......


naja was solls. WAR wird der hammer.  Und einen Vorteil hätts ja auch. Dann bleibt wenigstens die Community von WAR anständig die unruhestifter sind dann in wow^^. 


Ich geh wahrscheinlich zur ordnung. Ich kämpf gern bei minderheiten^^

viele grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynes (27. Oktober 2007)

Mein Grund , warum ich Warhammer Online zogge, ist einfach nur weil ich nach der ganzen WoW Zeit endlich mal was neues will. Das es i-wann ein Ende auch für WoW gibt - sollte jedem klar sein. Wenn Warhammer nen' Flop wird, dann gehts halt wieder an WoW ran, aber das glaube ich eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW war und ist geil - doch Warhammer [...] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yoba (27. Oktober 2007)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> @yoba
> 
> Fakt is nun mal das WoW zu 90% PvE ist.. Die Bgs zähl ich net dazu
> Fakt is auch das in WAR viele Quests einfach PvP lastig sind, siehe das Interview in der aktuellen Buffed ausgabe.  Ich denke das leute die mit PvP nichts anfangen können, bzw. dies absolut nit mögen sondern lieber nen großen Highend content im PvE bereich haben, mit WAR net wirklich viel anfangen können. Ist nun mal so.
> ...




Du hast recht mit der Aussage, das WoW fast nur aus PvE besteht. Sehe ich genauso. Da hätte Blizzard wirklich von seinem hohen Roß springen sollen und einfach dreist von DAoC klauen sollen.

Ich will mit meinem Post nur sagen, daß das Spiel für mich Spass gemacht hat weil es ein MMO-Spiel war. 
Ich habe bei WoW genauso viel Spass gehabt wie in DAoC. Es sollten sich nicht einige abgeschreckt fühlen, weil soviele vom RvR reden und den Leuten die nicht ganz so auf RvR stehen die Lust an dem Spiel im vorraus nehmen. Sollte die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit wie in WoW sein und das RvR wie in DAoC und die von EA/Mythic angestrebten BGs hoffentlich ein Reinfall(von wegen CTF und King of the Hill Szenarios), dann könnte es für mich der nächste MMOG werden, daß mich über eine lange Zeit unterhalten kann. Es gibt kaum was geileres als Open RvR. Also bitte keine BGs wie in WoW.

Für viele ist das nächste MMOG das veröffentlicht wird, einfach nur eine neue Chance was neues zu erleben, das einfach nicht WoW ist. 
Bis jetzt haben leider die meisten es einfach nicht geschafft.

Seid nicht zu Stolz etwas zu klauen, was funktioniert. Etwas neu erfinden ist kein Garant für Erfolg. Aber etwas bestehendes das Funktioniert zu verbessern schon.


----------



## lyandris (27. Oktober 2007)

ich wollte war spielen doch ich habe das befürchtet was stevinho beschrieben hat. wow is einzigartig, wer ruffarmen nervend fand soll sich fragen wieso er das gemacht hat niemand zwingt dich dazu und es soll leute geben die nicht items wollten sondern gerne perfekt im team agierten um etwas zu erreichen(raid) das soll spaß machen punkto teamfähigkeit

die einzigen die itemhatz ruffarmerei bemängeln sind die idioten die die items wollten! 

durch ruf wollte wow etwas roleplay einbringen was aber im multiplayerbereich total müll is du kannst keine interaktive story machen weil es einfach zu viele andere spieler gibt, die spielwelt darf sich ja nicht wirklich verändern sonst hat der zweite doch nicht mehr dasselbe spiel wie du (crap lawl) ^^

who hat mich noch richtig zu überzeugen bevor es gekauft wird denn ich habe dies vermutet, stark vermutet was auch stevinho geschrieben hat und ich glaube nicht dass er wow verteidigen will 
jeder weiß dass blizz sich jeden scheiß erlauben kann da es keinen nebenbuhler gibt es ist dort oben alleine (wer denkt dass hdro ein konkurrent is hat verkackt:fehlendes wirkliches pvp und keine 2 fraktionen und leute behaupten es hat rp- elemente haha)
ich hoffe who wird mal richtig gut damit ich abwechslung zu wow habe und blizz wird sowieso reinhauen und das nächste uber game in die welt setzen ( vll son wow-starcraft verschnitt oder diablo 3 ^^)
blizz is eben der meister in pc games ^^
und wer meint weil eine zeitschrift wie buffed einen guten kommentar abgegeben hat is das spiel perfekt wird oft schwer enttäuscht
vergesst nicht das wow richtig gute kritiken geholt hat und ihr grad alle dumm rumheult für die geniale zeit die ihr mit dem spiel hattet!heuchelt nicht dumm rum dass wow so schlecht sei, jeder menscht darf entscheiden wie er seine zeit verbringen kann und niemals hat euch irgendein mensch gezwungen das spiel zu spielen( und wenn tut es mir leidxD) ihr konntet immer und zu jeder zeit damit aufhören und neverwinter nights spielen( ein sehr geiles game immernoch auch wenn die grafik schlecht is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wer roleplay will hat rpgs zu spielen keine mmorpgs da steht das zusammenspielen (wow-raid *hust*) im vordergrund


----------



## Gamby (27. Oktober 2007)

lyandris schrieb:


> ich wollte war spielen doch ich habe das befürchtet was stevinho beschrieben hat. wow is einzigartig, wer ruffarmen nervend fand soll sich fragen wieso er das gemacht hat niemand zwingt dich dazu und es soll leute geben die nicht items wollten sondern gerne perfekt im team agierten um etwas zu erreichen(raid) das soll spaß machen punkto teamfähigkeit
> 
> die einzigen die itemhatz ruffarmerei bemängeln sind die idioten die die items wollten!
> 
> durch ruf wollte wow etwas roleplay einbringen was aber im multiplayerbereich total müll is du kannst keine interaktive story machen weil es einfach zu viele andere spieler gibt, die spielwelt darf sich ja nicht wirklich verändern sonst hat der zweite doch nicht mehr dasselbe spiel wie du (crap lawl) ^^



Ich sag nur Heroic Inzen. Wenn man mal ne richtige Herausvorderung haben und seine Gruppe in ein richtiges Abenteuer stürzen wollte ohne raiden zu gehen brauchte man so ein kack Schlüssel. Wo krigt man den Schlüssel her? Ruf farmen. Viele tolle Flugmounts. Aber anstatt einfach nur richtig schwere lange Quests zu machen musste man noch etwas...Genau Ruf farmen. Patchs kommen raus sogar mit reitbaren Netherrochen. Was tun? Ruf farmen. Später folgte Ogrillar und was noch kommen wird kann ich mir schon denken.

Das ist meine Meinung und bitte nicht falsch zu verstehen. Ich hab auch WoW gespielt und es hatte mich begeistert. Doch es ist für mich an der Zeit für was neues und das wird WAR sein.


----------



## Sagardo (27. Oktober 2007)

> durch ruf wollte wow etwas roleplay einbringen was aber im multiplayerbereich total müll is du kannst keine interaktive story machen weil es einfach zu viele andere spieler gibt, die spielwelt darf sich ja nicht wirklich verändern sonst hat der zweite doch nicht mehr dasselbe spiel wie du (crap lawl) ^^



Erkläre mir mal den zusammenhang zwischen der Aufgabe 2000 Mobs stumpf umzuhauen und einem Rollenspiel.
Es ist doch eigentlich mehr ein Zeitpuffer, damit sie nicht so "viel" entwickeln müssen.Wobei so eine Instanz wirklich nicht gerade die Arbeit ist.
Ich meine jeder von uns hat schon mal mit einem Editor gespielt^^



> wow is einzigartig, wer ruffarmen nervend fand soll sich fragen wieso er das gemacht hat niemand zwingt dich dazu...



Ich habe das Ruf farmen nicht gemacht. Ih habe vor einem Jahr eine SG auf einem neuen Server gegründet,. da mir der alte Server kein PVP bieten konnte (1 Stunde wartezeit pro BG).
Auf diesem Server habe ich mit meiner SG zusammen von Level 1 bis 70 gespielt und bei jedem BG haben wir so lange gemacht, bis jeder das komplette Equip bekommen hat.
Wie hatten eine Quote von über 95% Siege.Ab Stufe 70 haben wir aufeinmal ordentlich verkackt und waren mitunter teilweise mit einem Schlag umgehauen, das muss wohl mit dem Spielerischen können und dem perfekten Balancing von WOW zu tun haben.




> ... und es soll leute geben die nicht items wollten sondern gerne perfekt im team agierten um etwas zu erreichen(raid) das soll spaß machen punkto teamfähigkeit



Ja genau und diese Leute freuen sich auf WAR, ein Spiel wo man mit 40 den Endcontent jederzeit mitbestimmen kann. Denn vor den Stadttoren steht kein Dranei und sagt "Hey, kommst hier nett rein, siehst scheiße aus.Hau erst 2000 von den und 4000 von , dann kommst rein.
Das Spiel wo man auch große Raids starten kann um anderen Spielern mal auf die Nase zu hauen, den DAS ist der Grungedanke eines MASSIV Multiplayer Onlinegame.Und ich muss sagen 25 ist für mich nicht MASSIV Multiplayer, das bekomme ich schon auf ner kleinen Lan zusammen^^




> da steht das zusammenspielen (wow-raid *hust*) im vordergrund



Erkläre mir mal, wie ich einen Raid finden soll, der mich nimmt ohne den Ruf für die Heroic.
KLar ok , ich habe auch Freunde in dem Spiel wo ich mitgenommen würde und die mich durchziehen würden, bis ich das Equip habe.
Aber das hat nichts mit dem Ottonormal Spieler zu tun, der sich seine Raids durch können und EQUIP suchen muss.



Ich muss sagen ich habe WOW schon seit der Beta gespielt mit meinem Bruder zusammen.
ich habe das Spiel in der Beta geliebt und habe mich sehr gefreut, als es auf den Markt kam.
Ich habe etliche andere Freunde auch zu WOW gebracht, da ich es so gut fand.
Allerdings beschreitet Blizzard einen Weg, den ich nicht möchte. 
Die versprochenen Inhalte kamen nicht und das versprochene "wir fördern Casualplayer" kann ich auch nicht finden.Das Spiel verliert sich mehr und mehr in stumpfen ruf farmen und Instanzläufen.
Wo ist das Warcraft (Kriegskunst)?
ich kann mich nicht errinern, dass die Warcraft reihe auf Instanzen begründet ist, sondern eher auf dem Krieg zwischen den beiden Fraktionen.Wo ist der Krieg ? machen sie gerade Pause ? Oder geht der Kampf immernoch um diese 3 Gebiete ? man da war der erste Weltkrieg ja richtig dynamisch gegen diesen Stellungskrieg. 

..."und im mittelpunkt steht IMMER das Item nicht der Spieler."...
Wenn man seinen Char mal ohne Items betrachtet (nur seine Grungwerte) wird man sehr schnell sehen, wieviel Schaden von dem Charakter (stellvertretend für mich) und wieviel durch die Items kommt.
Das hat nichtsmehr mit spielen zu tun , vielmehr ist es einfach ein Vergleich wer mehr Zeit investiert.
Klar gibt es Leute, die jetzt nichtmehr so viel Zeit investiren müssen um gute Instanzen zu raiden, diese Leute haben aber schon vorher die meiste Zeit im Spiel verbracht, oder sie werden mitgenommen(gezogen)


----------



## Efgrib (27. Oktober 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Also echt. Wenn du das Buffed heft mal in der han hattest wirst du sehen, dass es sich immernoch primär bei buffed um WOW dreht und nicht um WAR.
> Aber sowas hab ich von nem wow spieler auch nicht anders erwartet^^
> Ich hab zwei jahre wow gespielt und nur um rauszufinden, dass ich mir das geld am liebsten gespart hätte. Mir geht das "wow ist der king" gelaber schon etwas auf die nerven.
> Wow ist ein paradoxon. So wenig inhalt und spielspass und trotzdem soviele spieler......
> ...



wiie kommst du dazu mich als wow-spieler zu beleidigen? das geht ja wohl echt zu weit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (27. Oktober 2007)

Ruffarmen ist nun einmal für einige Sachen in WOW notwendig. So ist man früher nicht in den Schlangenschrein oder die Festung der Stürme gekommen, ohne sich blöde zu farmen um in die heroics zu kommen. Weiterhin kann man den Schrecken der Nacht auch vergessen wenn man die Pre-Quest nicht hatte. Die kann man auch nur durch Heroic abschliessen. Dazu kommen noch die Male der Illidari, die man auch nur mit Ehrfürchtigen Ruf bei 3 Fraktionen abgeben kann und die leider einfach gebraucht werden für manche Encounter (Die Fläschen zu farmen bringt beim Raid oft nur Frust für die Alchis. Vorallem wenn sich auf einem PVP Server 5 Leute um die selbe Manadistel prügeln). Dazu kommen noch dutzende andere Ruf geschichten bzw Pre-Quests die einen bestimmten Ruf erfordern, bevor man überhaupt was vom Endgame content sehen kann. Also es gibt einfach Sachen für die man es braucht. Das dich keiner zum Ruffarmen gezwungen hat ist also ziemlicher Blödsinn. Die einzigen für die Ruffarmen keine Rolle spielt, sind Leute die in keinem Raid spielen, kein PVP machen und auch keine lust haben den Endgamecontent jemals zu sehen. Dürften damit nicht wirklich vielle sein.


----------



## Vagav (28. Oktober 2007)

Warhammer wird das Gothik3 der mmorpg ... ea macht druck -> es wird verbugged veröffentlicht -> leute sind entäuscht -> das spiel flopt 

in dem zustand wie die letzte betaphase war bräuchten die entwickler sicher mehr zeit als bis 03/08

*duck und weg*


----------



## Draco1985 (28. Oktober 2007)

Vagav schrieb:


> in dem zustand wie die letzte betaphase war bräuchten die entwickler sicher mehr zeit als bis 03/08
> 
> *duck und weg*



...oder sie sind kompetenter als die Jungs von Blizz, die drei bis vier Jahre an einem Spiel rumdoktorn und sich bei ihrem größten Erfolg nicht mehr durch ihren eigenen Code finden...

Im ernst das ist doch mittlerweile schon peinlich, was da alles an Bugs mit jedem Patch neu verursacht wird...


----------



## Gutebesserung (28. Oktober 2007)

@ Vagav :*Grins* Das war aber WOW in der ersten Betaphase auch. Vorallem weil die Entwickler nicht alles was sie bei ihnen auf den Spielservern hatten auch sofort in die Beta geworfen haben.


----------



## colamix (28. Oktober 2007)

Efgrib schrieb:


> was reden hier eigentlich immer alle von der weltgesundheitsorganisation? es heisst w.a.r. und nicht who!
> davon abgesehen würd ich gern mal wissen, wass mythic buffed für diesen tollen werbeartikel versprochen hat? dürft ihr dann "exclusiv" beta-zugänge verlosen? oder kaffeetassen mit logo verschenken?
> die beta lief so schlecht, das sie unterbrochen werden musste!! und von im zeitplan liegen, kann wohl kaum die rede sein, schliesslich sollte das game eigentlich diesen monat erscheinen....



woher willst du wissen ob die beta schlecht lief? das sagen nicht alle leute! leute die das sagen verstoßen ggn die nda und d.h. ihnen liegt wohl nichts am spiel (es gibt immer leute denen ein spiel nach ner zeit kein fun macht)

klar gibt mir das unterbrechen der beta zu denken. allerdings stimmt es auch das man ohne eine laufende beta besser sachen ändern kann und ein 100%iger erscheinungstermin ist auch nicht genannt worden. also muss man nicht sagen die beta "ist" scheiße gelaufen. es folgen wohl noch beta phasen und hoffentlich ne open beta phase.

aber von dem was man hört kann man wohl davon ausgehen das war wirklich verschoben wird ^^ aber hey leute wayne lieber ein gutes spiel als ein halb fertiges.

ich denke mit mai 08 könnt ich leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sommer wäre schon hart aber gerade noch zu verkraften.


----------



## fabian20 (28. Oktober 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Erkläre mir mal den zusammenhang zwischen der Aufgabe 2000 Mobs stumpf umzuhauen und einem Rollenspiel.
> Es ist doch eigentlich mehr ein Zeitpuffer, damit sie nicht so "viel" entwickeln müssen.Wobei so eine Instanz wirklich nicht gerade die Arbeit ist.
> Ich meine jeder von uns hat schon mal mit einem Editor gespielt^^
> Ich habe das Ruf farmen nicht gemacht. Ih habe vor einem Jahr eine SG auf einem neuen Server gegründet,. da mir der alte Server kein PVP bieten konnte (1 Stunde wartezeit pro BG).
> ...




Hi!!!

Lest das!!! der mann hat verstand! Wenn du das jemals liest; Du sprichst mir aus der seele!!! 
Blizzards verspricht alles und hält nix. Das die Leute da trotzdem noch spielen ist nicht mehr zu erklären^^
In jedem anderen bereich des lebens hätten die meisten schon rebelliert wenn sie so an der nase rumgeführt werden. Aber bei Blizzards halten alle die füße still^^


Muss ja auch mal gesagt werden. Die Community von Blizz. ist so groß und geht so schlecht mit kritik um , wenn du da was falsches sagst musste aufpassen das du nicht verbal vermöbelt wirst^^ 

Mach weiter so!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomandir (28. Oktober 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Lest das!!! der mann hat verstand! Wenn du das jemals liest; Du sprichst mir aus der seele!!!
> Blizzards verspricht alles und hält nix. Das die Leute da trotzdem noch spielen ist nicht mehr zu erklären^^
> ...



hmmmm... wo bleiben dann die Revolutionen in unseren Ländern? nene... der Otto Normalo macht die Faust im hosensack und grummelt am Stammtisch ... von rebellion hät der moderne Homo Sapiens recht wenig.. zumindest in unseren westlichen Bereichen^^

Irgend etwas schein Blizz ja richtig zu machen... es liegt bestmmt nicht an der fehlenden Konkurenz!

Und zum Inis sind ja keine sache... .. jeder hat schon mit nem Editor gespielt... 

Jo .. klar .. man siehts immer wieder bei Maps für Arma oder Joint Ops... ein paar Bäumchen ier, ein zwei MGs da und fertig... aha.. skripte? ne was sind das? Balancing k.a. 

Das reine erstellen (grafisch) einer Ini is bestimmt kein Problem und kriegt wahrscheinlich jeder 3. auch hin... das zusammenschustern danach, die Storyline etc. die is komischerweise schon nur in ca. 10 % der Maps da ... und danach dann auch noch gute geskriptete Ereeignisse, welche dann auch richtig und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ablaufen.. na da sind wir schon bei ca. 1 % 

phü..  und ja.. hab angefangen mit BF1942 mit "mappen" kann also sagen hab ein bisschen erfahrung drin... und trotzdem würd ich keine "richtige" Ini hinkriegen ... es is nunmal mehr als nur die Grafik


----------



## Sagardo (28. Oktober 2007)

> Jo .. klar .. man siehts immer wieder bei Maps für Arma oder Joint Ops... ein paar Bäumchen ier, ein zwei MGs da und fertig... aha.. skripte? ne was sind das? Balancing k.a.
> 
> Das reine erstellen (grafisch) einer Ini is bestimmt kein Problem und kriegt wahrscheinlich jeder 3. auch hin... das zusammenschustern danach, die Storyline etc. die is komischerweise schon nur in ca. 10 % der Maps da ... und danach dann auch noch gute geskriptete Ereeignisse, welche dann auch richtig und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ablaufen.. na da sind wir schon bei ca. 1 %
> 
> phü.. und ja.. hab angefangen mit BF1942 mit "mappen" kann also sagen hab ein bisschen erfahrung drin... und trotzdem würd ich keine "richtige" Ini hinkriegen ... es is nunmal mehr als nur die Grafik



Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal Operation Flaschpoint gespielt und hat nebenher mit dem Editor und später hauptsächlich damit gearbeitet.
Er hat es mit dem Tool und einem Bildbearbeitungstool geschaft gescriptete Szenarien zu machen wo aufeinmal nach dem Überschreiten von punkt xy ein Video startet mit der Musik von Hans Zimmer und ein Black Hawk vorbeifliegt und Gruppen absetzt, die sich dann auch noch taktisch verteilen.
Oder ein Convoi setzt sich in Bewegung, nach dem man x Minuten in dem Szenario verbracht hat...

Und mein Kumpel kann nichtmal einen PC selber zusammenbauen und hat nichts mit der It.Branche zu tun.
Er hat auch noch keine Computersprache gelernt, da er auch schon etwas "älter" ist.
Desweiteren hat er wohl kaum so ein teures und komplexes Editortool , wie es Blizzard haben wird.

Oder meinst du etwa die haben keines und schreiben jede Instanz von "Hand" ? *gg*

Ich habe schon bei Asheron's Call scripte gesehen, die selber jagen und selbständig handeln konnten.(die waren auch von Privatpersonen)
Also glaube ich nicht, dass es so schwer sein wird dem "Bossmob" zu sagen bei 40% machst du das  und bei 10% das. Oder wenn ein Spieler Punkt XY erreicht machst du das.
Also mal ehrlich, wenn mein Kumpel das schafft wird das für Leute die damit ihr Geld verdienen wohl nicht so die Schwierigkeit sein oder ?

Ach ja "die Storyline" ? 
Welche Storyline ? denkt auch nur 5% der Spieler nach, warum sie in die Inst gehen ? ich meine ausser der Erkenntnis, dass es Items gibt. 

Also sei mir nicht Böse, aber ich denke nicht, dass das Die Arbeit ist.


----------



## fabian20 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ich hab ja nie gesagt, dass das instanzmachen keine arbeit ist. Oder dass es leicht sei. 
Auch sag ich nicht das blizzards nichts richtig macht.

Die haben nen guten zeitpunkt gewählt an dem sie ihr spiel rausgebracht haben. Die idee das spiel halbfertig auf den markt zu schmeissen und spielinhalte nachzupatchen war auch ne gute idee (nicht für die spieler die das halfertige spiel spielen, sondern für die macher, die das spiel früher rausbringen können).
Und sie schöpfen natürlich von ihrem guten image und der bis zu Wow  sehr guten warcraft reihe. Ich sag ganz bewusst bis wow. Denn wow ist für mich käse. 

Das es so viele spielen entzieht sich vollkommen meinem verständnis^^

Wie gesagt ist es mir aber auch ganz recht. Die sollen ruhig alle bei wow bleiben. Dann bleibt die WAR Community wenigstens anständig^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße!


----------



## fripon (28. Oktober 2007)

> " Wenn Warhammer Online auf dem Markt ist , werden die Hauptstädte in world of Warcraft schön leer werden"



Das ist seine Meinung...

Wer weiß was noch passieren wird und was uns Wotlk beschert.

Evtl. wird Warhammer so verbuggt sein (was mich bei EA nicht wundern würde) das es überhaupt keinen Spaß machen würde es zu Spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ich bin jedoch froh das endlich mal ein unabhängiger bericht gezeigt hat, dass es mit WHO lang nicht so schlecht steht wie es uns einige erzählen wollen.



Irgendwas muss ja  dran sein wenn so viele Erzählen das WHO nicht so toll sein soll? (wer sagt das überhaupt^^?)

Und soweit ich das verstanden habe war der "Berichtschreiber" garnicht in der Beta von WHO?^^



> Aber die von einigen gepriesenen Thesen ala "Wow vom Thron stossen" sind wohl mehr Wunschträume,...



Ich versteh diese leute sowieso nicht...wie kann man ein Spiel so sehr hassen da man sich Wünscht das es den bergab geht.

Und irgendwas muss ja an WoW gut sein wenn es 9 Millionen Leute spielen.



> naja bestimmt es wird immer was neues nachkommen das den momentan MMO "Gott"



Muss nicht sein^^
Guck dir die FPS Szene an.
Counter Strike mehr muss man da garnicht sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem kam das mit dem Gott erst als WoW kam.

Davor gab es garkein MMO Gott.
Da hat jedes gute MMO (Daoc/Lineage/UO/Ragnarök) eine fast gleiche Abonnenten Zahl.
Einige standen halt mehr auf Pve oder PvP.


----------



## Sagardo (28. Oktober 2007)

> Das ist seine Meinung...
> 
> Wer weiß was noch passieren wird und was uns Wotlk beschert.
> 
> Evtl. wird Warhammer so verbuggt sein (was mich bei EA nicht wundern würde) das es überhaupt keinen Spaß machen würde es zu Spielen.



Das ist keine Meinung sonder eine Frage mit anschliessender Spekulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine eigene Meinung äussert man doch indem man schreibt 

Allgemein wird erwartet... 
Alle Experten sind sich einig...

Das sind Sätze, die eine eigene Meinung einleiten  *gg* (vorsicht Kinder der Mann lügt hier)

Manche nutzen auch den Klassischen Weg indem sie schreiben

Ich denke dass....
Meine Meinung dazu ist...

Aber das ist wohl eine sehr veraltete Schreibweise, die ihren Nutzen im Internet leider verloren hat.


Ach ja was WotLk bringt kann man doch  Hier nachlesen unter Features.

Und die 4 Millionen Spieler die Lineage zeitweise hatte, hätte Dark age of Camelot bestimmt gerne gehabt, hatten sie aber nie, da sie auf den Amerikanischen und europäischen Markt gesetzt hatten, der zu der Zeit aber leider lange noch nicht so viele Breitbandanschlüsse hatte wie der Asiatische.
Ultima Online kam auch nie an die Zahlen von Dark Age of Camalot heran, liegt aber auch daran , dass es noch älter ist als DAOC.Ragnraök kann ich nichts zu sagen, aber man sagt dem Spiel auch sehr große Spielerzahlen nach, die DAOC und UO um längen übertreffen sollte.

Alles in allen kann man sagen, dass Amerikanisch und Europäische MMO's zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht schlechter waren als die Asiatischen, aber der Asiatische Markt sehr viel Größer war als der Amerikanisch /Europäische.
WOW kam zu einer Zeit, wo der Markt in etwa das gleiche potenzial hatte wie der Asiatische, daher der Erfolg und auch das Anbieten auf beiden Märkten macht sich bei den Spielerzahlen natürlich sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür braucht man natürlich viel Geld, aber das hat Vivendi ja *gg*


----------



## fripon (28. Oktober 2007)

> Ach ja was WotLk bringt kann man doch Hier nachlesen unter Features.



Das ist aber noch nicht alles und evtl. kommen ja sachen die da stehen doch nicht?

Ausserdem weiß man ja garnich wie der DK wird.

Oder wie sich die anderen klassen (Jäger/Krieger usw.) bis level 80 entwickeln.

Ausserdem kann auch niemand sagen wie das neue Open PvP gebiet wird oder das mit den Zerstörbaren Gebäuden.
Weil es darüber einfach nicht viele Informationen gibt^^




> Aber dafür braucht man viel Geld, aber das hat Vivendi ja *gg*



Hat sich Vivendi eigentlich schon von den schweren Verlusten von damals (2000?) erholt^^?


----------



## Bhargra (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir das alles n bisschen durchgelesen und muss sagen, manche hier haben echt nen Tunnelblick.
Das ganze "WAR wird verbuggt, Beta ist scheiße etc." Gelaber ist nur auf die Angst, dass zu viele Leute aufhören, zurückzuführen.
Was sollen die Leute denn auch machen, vor ner leeren Hauptstadt mit dem frischen t5 zu posen ist ja auch langweilig.
Solange WAR noch nicht draußen ist, ist doch sowieso jegliche Kritik am Spiel bedeutungslos; es wird sich schon zeigen, ob das Spiel das Potential hat um WoW ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu machen.

Ich persönlich freu mich sehr auf WAR und werde es mir auf jedenfall holen, selbst wenn es am Anfang nicht 
perfekt ist.
Und zu den WoW-Huldigern: Blizzard selbst hat wohl eingesehen, dass beim Endgame-Content in letzter Zeit einiges aus dem Ufer gelaufen ist.

Azeroth, die Welt der offenen Schere.
Nichtsdestoweniger ist WoW eines der besten Spiele unserer Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habt euch doch einfach lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homi111 (28. Oktober 2007)

ui war könnte mich von wow weglocken sieht sau geil aus das game werds mich defenitiv holen...^^


----------



## Gamby (28. Oktober 2007)

fripon schrieb:


> Das ist aber noch nicht alles und evtl. kommen ja sachen die da stehen doch nicht?
> 
> Ausserdem weiß man ja garnich wie der DK wird.
> 
> ...



Evtl. wird Wotlk so verbuggt sein (was mich bei überstürzten Erweiterungen nicht wundern würde) das es überhaupt keinen Spaß machen würde es zu Spielen.


So na wie kommts rüber?^^
Du hast automatisch bei W.A.R gesagt es könnte verbuggt sein. Doch sobalt Wotlk ins Spiel kommt ziehst du diese Möglichkeit garnicht mehr in erwägung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (28. Oktober 2007)

> Solange WAR noch nicht draußen ist, ist doch sowieso jegliche Kritik am Spiel bedeutungslos; es wird sich schon zeigen, ob das Spiel das Potential hat um WoW ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu machen.



Recht hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Du hast automatisch bei W.A.R gesagt es könnte verbuggt sein. Doch sobalt Wotlk ins Spiel kommt ziehst du diese Möglichkeit garnicht mehr in erwägung.



Ich habe es aber auch nicht abgestitten oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darum ja auch es könnte , ich habe nicht gesagt es wird.
Und die begründung ist nunmal gegeben wenn man sieht was EA momentan für ein Mist rausbringt oder findest du nicht?

Blizzard Spiele sind auch verbugt habe ich ja auch nicht anders behauptet oder ?^^

Ausserdem finde ich den namen WHO besser als W.a.r  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almasor (28. Oktober 2007)

Als ich im Buffed heft den artikel über WAR gelesen hab, war ich sehr erschreckt.
Ich hab das durchgelesen und hab gemerkt das WAR theoretisch durchaus das Potential hat WoW fast vollständig abzulösen.
Nu is es aber so das ich leidenschaftlicher WoW spieler bin und Angst habe, dass WoW wirklich abgelöst wird.
Ich persönlich finde WAR interessant und möchte es auch mal spielen, aber ich werde hauptsächlich bei WoW bleiben und hoffe das viele andere das auch tun werden.
Das einzige was ich bei WoW nich gut finde is das die Erweiterungen für mich viel zu schnell kommen (Ich bete das WOTLK FRÜHESTENS Mitte 2008 rauskommt) und das der Endcontent für normale Spieler nicht zugänglich ist.
Ich will irgendwann mal Arthas legen, aber ich fürchte das das wieder nur für die Spieler möglich sein wird, die kein RL haben.

Gruß,
     Almasor


----------



## fripon (28. Oktober 2007)

> .... und das der Endcontent für normale Spieler nicht zugänglich ist.



Vergiss es.
90% der WoW Spieler sind Causal Gamer.
Die auszuschließen wäre das sichere ende von WoW ganz besonder bei der konkurenz von WHO oder AoC und welche MMO auch noch 08 kommen.



> (Ich bete das WOTLK FRÜHESTENS Mitte 2008 rauskommt)



Brauchst du garnicht.
Das Addon kommt nie und nimmer vor Mai/Juni 08



> Nu is es aber so das ich leidenschaftlicher WoW spieler bin und Angst habe, dass WoW wirklich abgelöst wird.



Selbst wenn es so sein wird es immernoch paar Spieler (und bestimmt nicht zu wenige) geben die WoW Spielen werden.
Evtl. werden es keine 9 Millionen sein und es auch keine 160 EU Server mehr geben aber sicherlich wird das Spiel nicht tot sein.


----------



## Gutebesserung (28. Oktober 2007)

WHO war leider der Name eines anderen MMOs das eigentlich das Warhammer Universum beinhalten sollte. Der damalige Entwickler hat es nur so hoffnungslos versemmelt, dass Games Workshop ihnen entnervt die Lizens entzogen hat. Naja ist auch nicht verwunderlich das sie so reagiert haben, wenn nach über 1 1/2 Jahren nichts dabei herrausgekommen ist als umkosten. Deswegen hat Mythic auch den Namen bzw die Abkürzung WAR gewählt. Soll damit sichergestellt werden das nichts mehr an dieses versaute Projekt erinnert. Deswegen sind auch alle, natürlich vorallem Sterntaler, darauf erpicht das man es WAR nennt und nicht WHO. Die heutigen Entwickler haben nämlich garnichts damit zu tun gehabt was damals mit WHO passiert ist. Würde mir auch nicht freiwillig Kommentare anhören wollen aller : " WHO....ach war das nicht das Spiel das eingestellt wurde? Was habt ihr denn da für nen Mist gemacht?". Vorallem wenn ich garnichts dafür konnte. Daher kommen warscheinlich manche Annahmen das WAR eingestellt wurde und so. Das ist tatsächlich bei WHO passiert. Also WHO ist nicht WAR. Deswegen passt die Abkürzung nicht ins Konzept.


----------



## fripon (28. Oktober 2007)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> WHO war leider der Name eines anderen MMOs das eigentlich das Warhammer Universum beinhalten sollte. Der damalige Entwickler hat es nur so hoffnungslos versemmelt, dass Games Workshop ihnen entnervt die Lizens entzogen hat. Naja ist auch nicht verwunderlich das sie so reagiert haben, wenn nach über 1 1/2 Jahren nichts dabei herrausgekommen ist als umkosten. Deswegen hat Mythic auch den Namen bzw die Abkürzung WAR gewählt. Soll damit sichergestellt werden das nichts mehr an dieses versaute Projekt erinnert. Deswegen sind auch alle, natürlich vorallem Sterntaler, darauf erpicht das man es WAR nennt und nicht WHO. Die heutigen Entwickler haben nämlich garnichts damit zu tun gehabt was damals mit WHO passiert ist. Würde mir auch nicht freiwillig Kommentare anhören wollen aller : " WHO....ach war das nicht das Spiel das eingestellt wurde? Was habt ihr denn da für nen Mist gemacht?". Vorallem wenn ich garnichts dafür konnte. Daher kommen warscheinlich manche Annahmen das WAR eingestellt wurde und so. Das ist tatsächlich bei WHO passiert. Also WHO ist nicht WAR. Deswegen passt die Abkürzung nicht ins Konzept.



Entzogen ist etwas hart oder nicht?



> Eine schockierende Nachricht für alle Fans erreichte uns soeben aus dem Hause Climax Development. Das ambitionierte Online-Rollenspiel Warhammer Online wurde mit sofortiger Wirkung eingestellt. Nach Aussage von General Manager Robin Dews war es alles andere als eine leichte Entscheidung und man bedauert diesen Schritt sehr. Man hat jedoch den aktuellen Status des Spiels, die laufenden und zukünftigen Kosten genauer unter die Lupe genommen und hat dann zusammen mit Games Workshop diese Entscheidung getroffen. Auch die Website wird in den nächsten Tagen ihre Pforten schließen.


----------



## Sagardo (28. Oktober 2007)

> Hat sich Vivendi eigentlich schon von den schweren Verlusten von damals (2000?) erholt^^?



Du meinst die 23 Milliarden verlust im Jahre 2003 ?
Naja who cares ? sie haben doch dort nachhaltig bewiesen, das man Geld nicht haben muss um es auszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja sie sind mit 13 Milliarden im Haben zur Zeit glaube ich...


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2007)

Gehören die letzten Beiträge eigentlich noch zum Thema?


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2007)

Almasor schrieb:


> Nu is es aber so das ich leidenschaftlicher WoW spieler bin und Angst habe, dass WoW wirklich abgelöst wird.
> Ich persönlich finde WAR interessant und möchte es auch mal spielen, aber ich werde hauptsächlich bei WoW bleiben und hoffe das viele andere das auch tun werden.



Warhammer Online wird Wow nicht ablösen.

1.) Kam das bisher noch nie vor dass ein MMo ein anderes "abgelöst" hat. UO wurde schon totgesagt als Diablo 2 rauskam.
2.) Deckt Warhammer Online ein anderes Themengebiet als Wow ab. Wenn ich mal schaue wieviele Server in meinem Realmpool sind und dann schaue wieviele BGs offen sind, dann bleibt nur der Schluss dass nur wenige Wowler PvP interessiert sind. Und von denen die PvP machen geht es sicher 50% auch ausschliesslich um Items.


----------



## teroa (28. Oktober 2007)

war wird wow nicht ablösen .
naja zu der beta kann mann nicht viel sagen mann hört halt net unbeding viel positives.
mann sollte war auch nicht zum himmel hypen,das bring nix ist doch mit HL das selbe wurde gehypt ohne ende und was ist passiert es ist ein naja mehr schlechtes als rechtes spiel drauß geworden.
benotungen diverser zeitschriften beliefen sich so zwischen 78-83%


----------



## El Pistolero (28. Oktober 2007)

ich denke der hype hat auch was gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil mythic dadurch unter druck gesetzt wird es nich zu versauen.


----------



## colamix (29. Oktober 2007)

El schrieb:


> ich denke der hype hat auch was gutes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (29. Oktober 2007)

Beide Spiele sind zwar in einem unterschiedlichen Themengebiet, 
aber sie werden sich trozdem ein Duell meiner Meinung nach liefern.

World of Warcraft : Wrath of the Lich King vs. Warhammer Online 

Ich denke mal da heißt es dann: 

Wer versucht ein Spiel schneller rauszubringen. 
Und diesen Kampf hat jetzt schon World of Warcraft gewonnen da sie keine Probleme haben unfertige Sachen preiszugeben. Ich meine was sie mit Burning Crusade gemacht haben ist einfach nur lächerlich...

Die Raidinstanzen waren teils mit übelsten Bugs belegt oder Patches wie 2.2 drehen sich um den Sprachchat, aber er wird erst 2-3 Wochen später hinzugefügt...

Dagegen verspricht EA seine Sachen einzuhalten.. bzw. vor WoW wurde mal was mit Katapulten in WoW gesagt das sie kommen werden etc., das gibts heut immer noch nicht.. bei Warhammer Online gibts diese schon in der Betaphase...

Ich denke schon das viele Spieler von WoW nach Warhammer wechseln werden da viele die leeren versprechen von Blizzard sat hat.


----------



## Lucky10368 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich frage mich gerade warum über "ungelegt Eier" geredet wird.

WAR Online ist noch nicht released wie es nun endgültig aussieht ist nicht 100% ig bekannt. Also mal abwarten denn nur die endgültige Version des Spiel wird darüber entscheiden  ob und wieviel Spieler WoW aufgeben und WAR spielen.

Ich persönlich werde nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe nicht wechseln.

Ich habe GuildWars verlassen da es mir zu PvP lasstig war und habe in WoW ein Spiel gefunden wo ich PvE machen kann aber auch (und nur dann wenn ich bock drauf hab) PvP machen kann. Aber jeder kann selbst entscheiden ob er PvP macht oder nicht und auch so intensiv wie er will. Das scheint nach allem was ich hier so lese in WAR nicht der fall zu sein.

Gruß
 Lucky10368


----------



## Haimdal (29. Oktober 2007)

Also der Buffed Artikel klingt deutlich positiver als das persönliche Feedback derer Betaspieler mit denen ich bis jetzt gesprochen habe.
Die haben alle drei gesagt kannt stecken, allerdings war kein einziger dabei der vorher DAOC gespielt hat und somit meiner Meinung nach keinen Vergleich und auch keine Ahnung hat, was es bedeutet ein reinrassiges PvP -RvR Spiel zu spielen.

Sollte WAR nur annähernd an das rankommen, was DAOC seiner Zeit den Leuten an RvR Spaß bot, dürfte sich nach einer gewissen Zeit jeder der WoW derzeit nur wegen PvP spielt dazu gezwungen sehen zu WAR zu wechseln.

Den WoW ist sicher ein interessantes Spiel, aber der PvP Part ist meiner Meinung nie den faden Beigeschmack des mal eben so dazu gepatcht losgeworden.

Wenn Mythic es nicht aus Kostendruck von EA verhunzt wird WAR das Spiel werden, dass sich wirkliche PvP Spieler wünschen.

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe es zumindest mit aller Inbrunst, denn noch immer sind die Tage nicht selten, wo ich denke DAOC RvR das war wirkliches PvP, wo die Leute mit einem gewissen Aufwand PvE betreiben mussten dann aber bei absoluter Itemgleichheit auf Ihren Skill angewiesen waren.

Bei WoW sehe ich die Gefahr, dass das Spiel irgendwann völlig Skillfrei gepatched wird, d.h. die Klassenkombo oder die Items bestimmen das Spiel endgültig.


----------



## Raagush (29. Oktober 2007)

Efgrib schrieb:


> was reden hier eigentlich immer alle von der weltgesundheitsorganisation? es heisst w.a.r. und nicht who!
> davon abgesehen würd ich gern mal wissen, wass mythic buffed für diesen tollen werbeartikel versprochen hat? dürft ihr dann "exclusiv" beta-zugänge verlosen? oder kaffeetassen mit logo verschenken?
> die beta lief so schlecht, das sie unterbrochen werden musste!! und von im zeitplan liegen, kann wohl kaum die rede sein, schliesslich sollte das game eigentlich diesen monat erscheinen....


also wie du bereits selber festgestellt hast heisst es WAR und nicht WHO.
WHO is aufjedenfall einen veriss wert das spiel wurde angefangen von climax zu entwickeln is aber nie erschienen.
wer auch die warhammer online = WAR liest sieht das nichts gestoppt wurde. also haltet euch zurück mit aus der luft gegriffenen äusserungen die letztendlich nur meinungen darstellen.


----------



## Raagush (29. Oktober 2007)

Vagav schrieb:


> Warhammer wird das Gothik3 der mmorpg ... ea macht druck -> es wird verbugged veröffentlicht -> leute sind entäuscht -> das spiel flopt
> 
> in dem zustand wie die letzte betaphase war bräuchten die entwickler sicher mehr zeit als bis 03/08
> 
> *duck und weg*


Erklär dochmal wie das mit wow am anfang war man hatte ja sogar noch den ein oder anderen monat den verdammten lootbug etc...
jedes spiel startet nicht unbedingt perfect genauso wenig DAoC wegen zu wenig auflage und so konnten auch einige gamer nich beliefert werden.
die lokalisierung in eq2 war lange ein desaster. 
und so zieht dieser fehlerteufel von game zu game. Ergo auch hier wieder blablabla weil jedes game seine fehler hat nichts von anfang an so läuft wie es soll.


----------



## Wagdy (29. Oktober 2007)

Hiho,

vorb, ich hab nicht alle Kommentare gelesen, da ich nicht die Zeit habe, will aber trotzdem was zu diesem Thema loswerden!

Wen interresiert denn eigentlich dieser Schw...vergleich ob WoW oder WhO besser wird.

Es sind beides gute Spiele, das eine eher im PvP das andere im PvE Bereich.
Jedes hat seine Anhänger und jeder hat andere Vorlieben...
Lasst doch jedem das seine...und mir das meiste^^.

Nein im Ernst, es gibt kein Überspiel und auch kein "WoW-Killer", weils das gar nicht braucht.
Denn WoW ist nicht das Ende aller Tage...es wird immer was besseres geben, obs nun WHO iwrd, kann und will ich nicht sagen...
Und wenns nur 6 Mio. Acc. bekommt...WEN INTERRESIERTS???

Iss ja schlimmer wie das ewige ich fahr XYZ und Du nurn Popel-ABC-Wagen...
Was solls!!!!!

Für mich ist das Warhammer Universum von der Geschichte her sehr spannend und es gibt ne MENGE (nicht nur ein "paar" ) GUTE Bücher zu WH, aber das tut nichts zur Sache.
Deswegen fang ich doch nicht an davon zu Reden, das Warhammer das beste aller Tage ist, oder mache WoW , GW oder sonst was runter.


FAZIT: Lasst jedem den Spaß den er haben will.
Frieden in der Community, auch Zwischenmenschlich und spielerisch...und lasst das ewige gegeneinander geflame!!!!!!!

Wir sind alles Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern und jeder hat zu allem eine unterschiedliche Meinung!
Und das ist gut so, sonst wär die Welt ja langweilig.....

So long
Wagdy^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. Oktober 2007)

> WoW: für pve-Spieler
> WHO: für pvp-Spieler
> HDRO: für rp-pve-Spieler



Sehe das ähnlich.


----------



## commander_q3 (29. Oktober 2007)

Raagush schrieb:


> Erklär dochmal wie das mit wow am anfang war man hatte ja sogar noch den ein oder anderen monat den verdammten lootbug etc...
> jedes spiel startet nicht unbedingt perfect genauso wenig DAoC wegen zu wenig auflage und so konnten auch einige gamer nich beliefert werden.
> die lokalisierung in eq2 war lange ein desaster.
> und so zieht dieser fehlerteufel von game zu game. Ergo auch hier wieder blablabla weil jedes game seine fehler hat nichts von anfang an so läuft wie es soll.




Man kann allerdings die Startbedingungen von WoW und Warhammer nicht wirklich vergleichen. Als WoW rauskam, gabs zwar schon seit einigen Jahren MMORPGs (einige wirds wundern^^), jedoch steckte das Genere noch in den Kinderschuhen. Es gab zu dieser Zeit wohl kaum ein Game was an der 1 Mio. Spieler-Marke kratzte (kann sein dass ich mich irre) und der Markt bot noch viel Potential. Heute gibt es mit WoW und Guild Wars (evtl. auch noch Lotr), die den MMO-Markt beherrschen. Jetzt ein Spiel mit dem Fertigkeitsgrad eines seinerzeit erschienen WoWs zu releasen ist quasi von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilt (siehe die ganzen MMOs, die dieses Jahr rauskamen). Wenn dann sowas rauskommt denkt sich jeder.. "was soll ich ein halb fertiges Spiel spielen... in meinem hab ich schon 3 Chars auf maximalem Level und viele Freunde mit denen ich zocken kann." Von daher sollte sich Mythic und vor allem EA als Publisher soviel Zeit nehmen um das Game wenigstens bugfrei (zumindest gut spielbar) zu veröffentlichen. Das große Interesse an dem Spiel sollte EA eigentlich zu einem solchen Vorgehen drängen... naja aber wie man EA kennt, wirds wohl eher wieder ein Schnellschuss...


----------



## El Pistolero (29. Oktober 2007)

commander_q3 schrieb:


> Jetzt ein Spiel mit dem Fertigkeitsgrad eines seinerzeit erschienen WoWs zu releasen ist quasi von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilt (siehe die ganzen MMOs, die dieses Jahr rauskamen). Wenn dann sowas rauskommt denkt sich jeder.. "was soll ich ein halb fertiges Spiel spielen... in meinem hab ich schon 3 Chars auf maximalem Level und viele Freunde mit denen ich zocken kann."


bei mir isses das genaue gegenteil. ich habe 2 chars auf lvl 70 und sehne mich einfach nach abwechslung. 
wenn ich alle meine erinnerungen und erfahrungen von wow löschen könnte, würde es mir bestimmt nochmal riesigen spass machen neu anzufangen, aber so ist es einfach nur langweilig und genau deswegen freue ich mich auf ein (hoffentlich gutes) ganz neues spiel. außerdem gefällt mir an war, dass es pve lastiger is als wow weil man sich für pvp nich schon von vornerein auf 4 std an dem und dem tag festlegen muss. man ist also flexibler


----------



## nalcarya (29. Oktober 2007)

RyniaUnda schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann für WaR einfach nichts abhaben. Warum?
> Mir fällt der wirklich schön durchdachte Background. Es beruht alles auf dem faden Gut-gegen-Böse-Prinzip und solche Prinzipien halten sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lange. Das Warhammer-Frenchaise eignet sich perfekt für Tabletop und Strategiespiele. Klar einige gut geschriebene Bücher gibt es auch, aber die kommen vom Niveau nicht wirklich weit rauf. Aber ich denke als mmoRPg eignet sich das System nicht so toll.


Würdest du dich auch nur im geringsten in der Warhammer-Welt auskennen hättest du sowas nicht geschrieben. Eigentlich ist Warhammer nicht gut gegen böse, sondern jeder gegen jeden. An sich gibt es im Warhammer-Universum, egal ob man nun von Fantasy oder 40k (okay, 40k ist noch schlimmer^^) ausgeht, es gibt einfach keine strahlenden Heldenfiguren, jedes Volk hat mit jedem anderen so seine Probleme und keins von allen kann als "gut" bezeichnet werden.
Man nehme allein das Imperium, das jeden abschlachtet der Zweifel am Imperator haben könnte oder in Kontakt mit Dämonen gekommen ist. Das erinnert eher an ein Nazi-Regime als an ein "gutes" Volk. Genauso sollte man niemals einen Zwerg und einen Elfen allein im gleichen Raum lassen, das kann nur Tote geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer ist eine düstere, verdorbene und abgrundtief böse Fabtasywelt mit einer gehörigen Portion schwarzem Humor. Inwieweit das in WHO rüberkommt kann ich nicht einschätzen, ich hab mich bisher nicht ausgiebig mit Spieletests und Berichten beschäftigt da ich mich überraschen lassen will.
Wenn WHO gut ist werd ich WoW an den Nagel hängen und zwar 1.) weil ich WoW seit fast 2 Jahren spiele und gerne mal Abwechslung hätte und 2.) weil ich die Warhammer-Welt einfach viel besser kenne und prinzipiell auch mehr mag als Warcraft.


----------



## El Pistolero (29. Oktober 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Genauso sollte man niemals einen Zwerg und einen Elfen allein im gleichen Raum lassen, das kann nur Tote geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man beachte meinen namen^^ aber eigtl isses in fast jeder fantasy welt so, dass zwerge und elfen sich nicht sonderlich mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (29. Oktober 2007)

El schrieb:


> man beachte meinen namen^^ aber eigtl isses in fast jeder fantasy welt so, dass zwerge und elfen sich nicht sonderlich mögen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pöhses Klischee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast schon recht, aber im Tabletop haben Zwerge und Elfen nicht umsonst die gegenseitige Erzfeind-Regel (wenn ich mich da jetzt nicht irre, hab schon ne Weile kein WH Fantasy mehr gespielt).


----------



## Farodien (29. Oktober 2007)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Also ich sag dazu nur : Gib mir 1000 motivierte Leute in dem Spiel und es sticht 9 Millionen gelangweilte Farmboys locker aus.



Danke das ist ein Satz, super !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem was hat die Abozahl mit dem Spielspass ansich zu tun, ich habe in WoW noch nie mit 9 mio. Leuten gespielt, waren immer so max 40 Leute und die sollte doch jedes mmog zusammenbringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spielt ein Spiel, wenn es euch gefällt ist es gut, spielt ihr mehrere gute Spiele , müsst ihr euch entscheiden welches mehr Priorität hat.

WHO hat mich in keinster Weise angesprochen, weder in dem Videos noch in den Screens, aber was soll ich mich da aufregen, wie man hier liest ist WHO sehr angesehen von vielen.
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich dann mal eine Trial besorgen und mache mir selber ein Bild vom Spielgeschehen und werde dann erneut für nachdenken ob es sich lohnt Geld dafür auszugeben.

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen MMOG Playern viel Spass in ihrem aktuellen Spiel


----------



## El Pistolero (29. Oktober 2007)

naja aber ich finde schon, dass sehr viel atmosphäre verloren ginge, wenn in og zb nur 40 leute rumständen.
aber im grunde hast du recht, es sind ja nicht alle 9 millionen leute auf einem server ^^


----------



## Leige (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo 
Ich finde Warhammer wird das beste Spiel 08^^
Aber ich weißnit wo man das vorbestellen kann ^^
Bittttttttttttttttttte sags mir^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (29. Oktober 2007)

Mag zwar ein bisschen pingelig klingen, aber...... HÖRT VERDAMMT NOCH MA MIT WHO AUF!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es heißt WAR und nicht WHO!! WHO ist etwas ganz anderes. Vielleicht mag es andere nicht stören, aber es muss doch net sein oder?! Es nervt einfach!

SOOOO, Druck abgelassen sry musste aber mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





( "This is Flaming!" "Flaming?! This is WARRRRGGGHHHH!")


----------



## terrorkain (29. Oktober 2007)

naja das winzige was mich an W.A.R. stört ist die verfremdung zum hintergrund. es werden klassen zu spielen sein die laut büchern und p´n p nur sehr selten anzutreffen sind und im völlig falschen sinne ins spiel "gepresst" werden...für leutz die keine ahnung haben und mich gleich zu spammen wollen hier ein paar beispiele:

Sigmarpriester: frühren große armeen an (sind alsogenerel oder so)
Feuermagier: gibt es nur seeeehr wenige und werden nur in seeeehr großen epischen schlachten erwähnt
Chaosbabar: bekommt nur eine mutation  und das für "immer"
Hexenjäger: sind sozusagen die inqisizion...also auch net in jedem kack dorf anzu treffen und sind egentlich  
                   keine schurken ähnlich klasse...


nur um ein paar beispiel zu nennen


aber ich hoffe das es trotz dessen nicht den warhammer glanz verliert und das alles ein trifft was versprochen wurde.


ps: für mich als wow zocker ist konkurenz für blizz das beste was passieren kann... dann strengen sie sich vllt mehr an^^


----------



## AhLuuum (29. Oktober 2007)

Klassennamen wie "Chaosbarbar" klingen halt vielversprechender und spannender als "Soldat" und "Bogenschütze". Außerdem will man doch auch was außergewöhnliches spielen, oder nicht?


----------



## Magicnorris (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich WoW Sorge um seine mittlerweile 9Millionen Kunden machen muss..
Immerhin ist WHO sogar teurer als WoW und schreckt wohl noch einige vom Preis ab.. Aber ich bin sicher, dass Warhammer ein sehr gelungenes Spiel wird. Ich denke zwar nicht über einen Wechsel nach aber ich schau mal was ich noch schönes über das Spiel erfahre =)


----------



## Draco1985 (30. Oktober 2007)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass sich WoW Sorge um seine mittlerweile 9Millionen Kunden machen muss..
> Immerhin ist WHO sogar teurer als WoW und schreckt wohl noch einige vom Preis ab.. Aber ich bin sicher, dass Warhammer ein sehr gelungenes Spiel wird. Ich denke zwar nicht über einen Wechsel nach aber ich schau mal was ich noch schönes über das Spiel erfahre =)




Quelle? Würd mich persönlich interessieren wenn jetzt schon Infos darüber raus sind, wieviel das letztendlich kosten soll. Ich meine, soooo viel teurer als WoW oder HdRO kanns ja kaum sein, oder?


----------



## Heynes (30. Oktober 2007)

ach ihr seit doch blöd ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin sogar froh, wenn WHO nicht die WoW Spieler ablöst. Hab nämlich keine Lust schon wieder auf einen geiles Spiel, wo 70% nur Kiddies rumrennen und von nichts nen' Plan haben.

So far ... die Allianz sei gegrüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (30. Oktober 2007)

Wer WAR mit WHO abkürzt, zeigt doch, daß Null Ahnung vom Spiel da ist.

Wie erst nimmt man jemand, der WoW mit WoofWa abkürzen würde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (30. Oktober 2007)

terrorkain schrieb:


> naja das winzige was mich an W.A.R. stört ist die verfremdung zum hintergrund. es werden klassen zu spielen sein die laut büchern und p´n p nur sehr selten anzutreffen sind und im völlig falschen sinne ins spiel "gepresst" werden...für leutz die keine ahnung haben und mich gleich zu spammen wollen hier ein paar beispiele:
> 
> Sigmarpriester: frühren große armeen an (sind alsogenerel oder so)
> Feuermagier: gibt es nur seeeehr wenige und werden nur in seeeehr großen epischen schlachten erwähnt
> ...



Ja ein klein wenig ärgert mich das auch. Man hätte es wenigstens so lösen können, das Spieler in den ersten Lvl. z.b. beim Imperium nur normale Milizen oder Soldaten sind und dann ab einem gewissen Lvl den Beruf auswählen dürfen. Also mir z.b. würde es überhaupt nichts ausmachen einen normalen Soldaten zu spielen. Sieht doch en wenig beknaxt aus wenn überall nur Sigmarpriester, Zauberer usw. rumrennen. Aber gut man kann ja nicht alles haben!^^


----------



## El Pistolero (30. Oktober 2007)

Das is doch aber eigtl bei allen Spielen so oder?

Ich meine bei WoW is ja auch jeder 2. ein schamane und kann mit geistern reden usw. und wenn man so heldenhafte taten vollbringt wie drachen oder illidan zu töten is das doch eigtl auch berechtigt...
ach schlechtes beispiel aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagdy (31. Oktober 2007)

Zauma schrieb:


> Wer WAR mit WHO abkürzt, zeigt doch, daß Null Ahnung vom Spiel da ist.
> 
> Wie erst nimmt man jemand, der WoW mit WoofWa abkürzen würde?
> 
> ...



Na nu aber^^

W.A.R. jedesmal zu tippen iss mir auch zu lang...

Ausserdem kann man *W*ar*h*ammer *O*nline schon so ablürzen, würd ich sagen!
Heisst ja auch *W*orld *o*f *W*arcraft...
Also einfach die Anfangsbuchstaben der Silben nehmen...
Würde eher sagen, wer in einem Forum wie diesem denkt, das mit WhO die World Health Organisation gemeint ist, keine Ahnung hat, oder?!

Also regt Euch mal ab^^

Sonst könnt Ihr auch ingame mit den ganzen Abkürzungen wie HdW und so aufhören, denn es gibt ja auch ein haus des Weines^^ wollt ich nicht raiden, da braucht man ja Krawatte und Anzug^^

Also nehmts nich immer zu Ernst Leute

Schönen Tag
Wagdy


P.S.: Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollte Geschenke an die Rechtschreibflamer!^^


----------



## Sagardo (31. Oktober 2007)

> Heisst ja auch World of Warcraft...
> Also einfach die Anfangsbuchstaben der Silben nehmen...



dann würde es aber WOWC heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich finde man kann die Punkte einfach weglassen, wie bei WOW ja auch und dann ergibt es ein kleines Wort namens WAR und das passt sogar zum Leitspruch "War is everywhere" und hat noch als Bedeutung Krieg und das ist ja Programm bei WAR.

Also wenn wir schon etwas festlegen wollen, lass uns doch den sinnvollen Weg gehen und dem Entwickler eine Freude machen, denn der möchte es ja auch so.


----------



## Sterntaler (31. Oktober 2007)

Wagdy schrieb:


> W.A.R. jedesmal zu tippen iss mir auch zu lang...
> 
> Ausserdem kann man *W*ar*h*ammer *O*nline schon so ablürzen, würd ich sagen!
> Heisst ja auch *W*orld *o*f *W*arcraft...
> Also einfach die Anfangsbuchstaben der Silben nehmen...






Sagardo schrieb:


> dann würde es aber WOWC heissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und vor allem würde es dann WHMOL heißen müssen.

Fakt bleibt, dass das Kürzel für das Spiel WAR ist - ohne Punkte und keinen Tastaturanschlag länger als der alte Namen eines anderen Projektes.


----------



## kraftwerk (31. Oktober 2007)

vorweg: es ist doch wurst, wie wir es abkuerzen, jeder weiß was gemeint ist.

nunja, @topic:

viele ziehen hier nicht in anbetracht, dass WoW so erfolgreich war/ist, weil es bis jetzt kein mmo gab, was dermaßen einsteigerfreundlich war. WoW kam halt einfach zum perfekten zeitpunkt auf den markt, deswegen hat es soviele anhänger.

somit ist es schier unmöglich einen dermaßen großen erfolg zu uebertrumpfen, egal wie gut die spiele sind, da WoW die ganze mmo szene in ein "gutes licht" gerueckt hat.

an sich erwarte ich mir recht viel von WHO:AoR.
WoW hat mir einfach zu viel pve geboten, ich war eher ein auf pvp fixierter spieler.

viele bemängeln hier den "zu" großen pvp part, aber wenn euch das nicht gefällt, seid ihr definitv beim falschen spiel. wie auch im neuen buffed.de-magazin steht, ist WHO ein spiel, das fuer pvp-interessierte spieler optimiert ist. wow und war sprichen einfach 2 verschiedene mmo-zielgruppen an.

zuletzt möchte ich noch sagen, dass es definitiv nicht von relevanz ist, wie die verkaufszahlen ausfallen... wieso auch? solange das spiel gut wird, es die punkte richtig macht, die mir bei wow nicht gefallen haben und es spaß macht sehe ich darin kein problem. man darf immerhin auch nicht vergessen, dass sich unter den 9mio spielern auch 'ne menge farmchinesen befinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu mich drauf und werde auf jeden fall einen näheren blick drauf werfen, den WoW spielern wuensche ich weiterhin viel spaß beim farmen/raiden (was MEINER MEINUNG NACH recht öde ist).

&#8364;: wenn die abkuerzung WAR ist, warum lautet das spiel nach wie vor Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning? worin besteht der sinn der abkuerzung WAR? W[arhammer]: [A]ge of [R]eckoning?
die domain des spiels lautet ebenfalls www.warhammeronline.com.


----------



## El Pistolero (31. Oktober 2007)

der grund warum viele WHO so stört ist, dass frühr mal ein mmorpg gaplant war mit dem namen warhammer online. dies wurde aber eingestellt und stattdessen wird jetzt warhammer: age of reckoning entwickelt.


----------



## -Haihappen- (31. Oktober 2007)

Würde die Spielerzahl nicht wichtig für die Firma sein die hinter einem Spiel steht, so wäre sie mir ziemlich egal. Ob WAR jetzt ne Millionen Menschen spielen oder nur soviele das mein Server voll ist merke ich nicht. Nur leider brauch die Firma das Geld um das Spiel weiterzuentwickeln und zu verbessern. 

Ich spiele seit 2 einhalb Jahren WoW und es hat mir Spaß gebracht - nicht zuletzt deswegen weil 12 Leute aus meiner Klasse es auch spielen. Mitlerweile geht mir das Spiel jedoch auf den Keks.. Es ist doch immer dasselbe - aufs Max Level spielen, equip sammeln, raiden - Addon, aufs Max Level spielen, equip sammeln, raiden - Addon, aufs Max Level spielen,... (den Rest kann man sich denken).
Entschuldigung wenn ich jetzt Lebenseinstellungen verletze - aber das macht mir definitiv keinen Spaß. Ich will meine investierte Zeit wenigstens sehen wenn ich sie schon in ein Spiel hineinstecke und nicht immer wieder von vorne anfangen wie es in WoW der Fall ist.
In spätestens einem Jahr stehen wir doch schon wieder da und müssen von vorne anfangen - ob wir Illidan gekillt haben oder nicht interessiert dann keinen mehr.
Ich hoffe das Level-Cap in WAR wird nie erhöht, so wie es in DAoC nie Geschehen ist.

Ich bin sehr glücklich darüber das WAR so PvP lastig wird, da es mir unheimlich viel Spaß macht sich mit meinen Freunden abzusprechen und sich so mit meinen unberechenbaren echten Feinden zu messen. Wenn ich alleine Spiele und Musik nebenbei laufen habe macht es mir auch Spaß - ob in WoW oder sonstwo. Die Leute die PvP nicht mögen sind meiner Meinung nach meistens die, die im PvP einfach nichts reißen. (Def-Krieger, etc. mal aussen vor) Die Leute, die einfach keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben und sie auch nicht spielen können. Denn eigentlich ist es ja fast dasselbe Prinzip wie im PvE: Du hast einen Gegner, und willst diesen zur Strecke bringen. Unterschied beim PvP: Der Gegner will dich umbringen er springt um dich herrum, wirft mit Messern, Flüchen oder irgenwelchen Pyrobällen nach dir und ist nicht irgendein komischer Emo-NPC der sowieso schon so langweilig ist als würde er sterben. Manchen ist das anscheinend zu schnell und zu anspruchsvoll. Ich verstehe diese Leute, obwohl es meistens Kinder sind - denn immer nur verlieren macht keinen Spaß. Diese Leute sollen gerne bei WoW bleiben und ihre Blümchen farmen damit sie von ihrer Fraktion einen trockenen Keks bekommen, der in 12 Monaten seine Haltbarkeit verliert und entwertet wird.

Ich werde (wenn die Entwickler halten was sie versprechen) nicht stundenlang irgendwelche Schleimsäcke oder was auch immer sammeln um am Ende das zu bekommen was ich will. Nein. Ich komm mit meinen Freunden, kill schnell die paar Wachen oder was auch immer, nimm die Sachen aus dem Haus die ich will und brauche und verdrück mich wieder. Achja vorher brenn ich noch das Haus nieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Über die geschlossene Beta zu spekulieren halte ich für falsch, denn wir haben keine Ahnung wie das Spiel in wirklichkeit schon aussieht - ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher das das, was in der Beta gezeigt wurde, niemals der aktuelle Stand der Dinge war.

WAR hat meiner Meinung nach eine riesige Chance sich viele Spieler aus der ganzen Szene zu verdienen, denn es ist nicht einfach ein Spiel indem man gegen Monster spielt die immer dasselbe machen. PvP ist unberechenbar. Man muss sich das so vorstellen:

Jeder deiner Gegner hat seinen eigenen "Programmierer" der alles tut um dir einen guten, spannenden und anspruchsvollen Kampf zu liefern.

Außerdem ist WoW jetzt schon einige Jahre an der Spitze und zumindest ich und meine Freunde (ich kann nicht wissen was die Szene will) wollen langsam etwas anderes sehen. Und meinetwegen kann WoW auch da bleiben wo es ist, muss ich mir nicht ständig anhören: "Ihhh, du spielt World of Warcraft? Also bist du auch so ein Süchtiger." sondern ich sag einfach ich spiele Warhammer Online. Die ganzen Berichte und Reportagen ziehen dann an mir vorbei.

Ich und meine Freunde werden wechseln, wenn man auch nur Ansatzweise hält was man verspricht (und ich wette, wir bekommen sogar noch mehr).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir gefällt einfach das Prinzip von WAR: Da hinten hast du Gegner, hier Schwert, viel Spaß!

Lang lebe die Community! Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld!

euer Haihappen

If you want peace, prepare for WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triceratroll (31. Oktober 2007)

nun, da ich schon länger warhammer fan bin als WoW ( ich spiel ne skaven armee im tabletop).. und WoW eigendlich nur angefangen hab um zumindest etwas warhammer feeling zu haben .. 

aber was mich an WoW immer gestört hat ist eigendlich das die orks  nen bischen schwächlich ausehen^^ irgendwie weichgespühlt^^.. da sind mir die warhammer orks doch lieber^^


----------



## kraftwerk (31. Oktober 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Nur leider brauch die Firma das Geld um das Spiel weiterzuentwickeln und zu verbessern.


Blizzard schwimmt in geld, jedoch hat sich in den 2 addons (das 2. kennt man ja nur aus ankuendigungen) nichts großartiges verändert. es ist immernoch stupides farmen und raiden.


----------



## Farodien (31. Oktober 2007)

Heynes schrieb:


> ach ihr seit doch blöd ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast dich ja total verlaufen in deiner Freistunde oder? Denn solche primitiven Äußerungen können ja nur von jemandem unter 16 stammen. Bist bestimmt einer dessen Mikro immer hin ist, damit keiner merkt wie Jung du bist, aber einen Vorteil hast du ja evtl......Kinder / Jugendliche begreifen die Spielmechanik ja meistens schneller und sind auch flinker an der Tastatur als manche Älteren....naja Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde es sehr interessant wie aus einer Diskussion zu dem Buffed Bericht eine Diskussion über die Art der Abkürzung bzw. zu Spekulationen über Preise und Abozahlen geworden ist.

Ich persönlich denke das Warhammer Online auf seine Art ein sehr ansprechendes Spiel werden wird, den das Potenzial steckt dahinter, hoffen wir nur es wird ihm auf genügend Zeit gegeben fertig zu werden, den das liebe Geld ist ja oftmals Schuld an enttäuschende Starts und Gesundpatchereien.

So Sorry für den 1/3 zum Thema passenden Threat.


----------



## -Haihappen- (31. Oktober 2007)

> Blizzard schwimmt in geld, jedoch hat sich in den 2 addons (das 2. kennt man ja nur aus ankuendigungen) nichts großartiges verändert. es ist immernoch stupides farmen und raiden.



Da hast du leider recht, Blizzard müsste im Monat ungefähr 120 Millionen Euro Einnahmen haben. Ins Spiel geht das Geld im Moment sicher nicht..

Andere Spiele jedoch haben viel weniger Einnahmen, bieten dafür einen größeren Content..

Und für das Geld bietet Blizzard herzlich wenig Support - bei so vielen Spielern muss man auch genügend Personal haben um den Anfragen gerecht zu werden.

Edit: Back to topic =P!


----------



## MacJunkie79 (31. Oktober 2007)

WAR hat zwei ganz klare Zielgruppen: Warhammer-Spieler (Tabletop und die Computerspieler) und die alten DAoC-Hasen, denn viele werden Mythic insgeheim Treu geblieben sein. Ob sich eingefleischte WoW-Spieler wechseln werden sei dahin gestellt - zu krass ist doch der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Welten. Auch haben sich über die Jahre Freunde gefunden in WoW und Gilden gebildet, die werden sich auch nicht so schnell zerreißen. Allerdings wackelt WoWs Thron durchaus. Tabula Rasa könnte schon Blizzard weh tun und wenn alles wahr ist was man von WAR so hört, die Version beim Release nicht zu buggy ist und man unkompliziert ins Spiel findet, dann wird es ein richtiger Dorn im Auge von Blizzard.

Ich habe auch so das Gefühl, dass Blizzard sein wirtschaftliches Zugpferd wenig innovativ pflegt. Contentpatches mit noch ner Instanz, mehr Ausrüstung in lila die aussieht wie das Lvl 1 Kettenhemd (überspitzt) und zu großen Events halt einige spezielle Aufgaben. Aber mir fehlt einfach die Dynamik im Spiel. Man hat nicht den Eindruck im Krieg zu sein. Und mal ehrlich: Wen von Euch interessierts warum die Höllenfeuerorks auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel rumhängen? Sie sind da, man kann sie umhauen und sie bringen Geld und XP - fertig. Da wird WAR und im übrigen auch TR eine wesentlich tiefere Story haben. Außerdem halte ich es für das unattraktivste in einem Spiel Stunde über Stunde Erzbobbel zu hauen und 50 Flaschenfüßler der X-Beine umnieten zu müssen um 4 Käsfüße zu sammeln, die irgend ein General aus irgendeinem perversen Grund haben möchte. Ich will Action und die fehlt mir in WoW.

Ihr seht schon - ich hab WoW den Rücken gekehrt und bin im Moment bei TR gut aufgehoben.

Kleine Anmerkung zu Stevinho: Der Typ ist ein egomanischer Klugsch****** der sich für toll hält. Klar zerreißt der WoW-Konkurenten in der Luft - auch wenn er nie Pro-Blizzard war/ist. Warum? Ganz einfach - ohne WoW ist kein Star, kein Held mehr und das verkraftet sein Ego nicht. Armer kleiner Steve.

Also dann - man sieht sich in der wahren Welt des Krieges.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akatosh (31. Oktober 2007)

anschauen werde ich es mir auf jedenfall mal. Aber sollte es sich nur auf PVP stützen und keinen guten PVE Content haben ist es für mich gestorben. PVP mache ich gerne mal nebenbei, bin aber ehr PVE Spieler.

Mal zu den Leuten:
Ihr könnt das jetzige WoW nicht mit War vergleichen weil älter? Womit dann? Mit GW? Es ist nunmal so wenn WAR nächstes Jahr rauskommt hat jeder Neueinsteiger im MMORPG Sektor die Wahl zwischen WoW und WAR (vereinfacht ausgedrückt). Also muss man den Stand zum Zeitpunkt des Releases sehen um eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Es sei denn man ist absoluter WAR Fan oder WoW Fan, aber dann stellt sich nicht die Frage was will ich mir holen.


----------



## terrorkain (31. Oktober 2007)

> Das is doch aber eigtl bei allen Spielen so oder?
> 
> Ich meine bei WoW is ja auch jeder 2. ein schamane und kann mit geistern reden usw. und wenn man so heldenhafte taten vollbringt wie drachen oder illidan zu töten is das doch eigtl auch berechtigt...
> ach schlechtes beispiel aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine wink.gif




ja aber das ist auch im hintergrund von WoW, d. h. in der Welt von Warcraft gibt es viel Zauber und so, in den Büchern werden viel erwähnt und es werden sogar viele beim namen benannt

aber ich weiß was du meinst mit Illidan und anderen Bosen (...sitzt der net in der Buffed-Redaktion??^^)


----------



## Apokalypse08 (31. Oktober 2007)

So wie ich das sehe kontert Blizzard... ein AddOn folgt dem nächsten es werden eine Reihe von wirklich großen Patches aufgespielt, neue Instanzen (wie z.B. Zul´Aman), neue Fraktionen, neue Events etc. Es vergeht wirklich keine Woche in der Buffed nicht neues über WoW zu berichten hat und das, so denke ich, ist ein wesentlicher Grund das Blizzard eine vielzahl ihrer treuen Kunden behalten wird.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (31. Oktober 2007)

Akatosh schrieb:


> Ihr könnt das jetzige WoW nicht mit War vergleichen *weil älter*?



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vergleichen kann man sie aber noch nicht. WAR ist noch nicht draußen. 
Es kann sich noch vieles bei WAR ändern ist ja nur die Beta. Einfach Tee Trinken und ich bin weiterhin 
"Waiting on Warhammer"


----------



## kraftwerk (31. Oktober 2007)

Akatosh schrieb:


> anschauen werde ich es mir auf jedenfall mal. Aber sollte es sich nur auf PVP stützen und keinen guten PVE Content haben ist es für mich gestorben. PVP mache ich gerne mal nebenbei, bin aber ehr PVE Spieler.
> 
> Mal zu den Leuten:
> Ihr könnt das jetzige WoW nicht mit War vergleichen weil älter? Womit dann? Mit GW? Es ist nunmal so wenn WAR nächstes Jahr rauskommt hat jeder Neueinsteiger im MMORPG Sektor die Wahl zwischen WoW und WAR (vereinfacht ausgedrückt). Also muss man den Stand zum Zeitpunkt des Releases sehen um eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Es sei denn man ist absoluter WAR Fan oder WoW Fan, aber dann stellt sich nicht die Frage was will ich mir holen.



dann ist W.A.R. definitiv das falsche spiel fuer dich - haben selbst die entwickler im interview gesagt.
ich wiederhole mich ungerne, WoW und W.A.R. sprechen beide verschiedene zielgruppen an.


----------



## Gamby (31. Oktober 2007)

kraftwerk schrieb:


> dann ist W.A.R. definitiv das falsche spiel fuer dich - haben selbst die entwickler im interview gesagt.
> ich wiederhole mich ungerne, WoW und W.A.R. sprechen beide verschiedene zielgruppen an.




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Genau das ist das was alle in den Kopf bekommen müssen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                          (Sry Für die Ausrufezeichen)


----------



## Ariox (31. Oktober 2007)

Mann muss es mal logisch betrachten man kann nicht sagen ja WoW is besser oder WHO weil es an jedem selber liegt wie ihm das spiel gefällt. Aber es ist nur so WoW sind so wie The Beatles kann man net übertrumpfen obwohl es eine sehr miese grafik hat spielen es weltweit 9mio. spieler.


----------



## kraftwerk (31. Oktober 2007)

Ariox schrieb:


> Mann muss es mal logisch betrachten man kann nicht sagen ja WoW is besser oder WHO weil es an jedem selber liegt wie ihm das spiel gefällt. Aber es ist nur so WoW sind so wie The Beatles kann man net übertrumpfen obwohl es eine sehr miese grafik hat spielen es weltweit 9mio. spieler.


achso, also eig. sind spiele mit nicht so guter grafik nicht so beliebt? interessant.

(wow -> comic-grafik -> nicht unbedingt schlecht... erfuellt seinen zweck und ist teilweise ganz nett. mmos duerfen nicht so eine extreme grafik haben, da meist sehr viel leistung erforderlich ist, wenn ~50 spieler in hauptstädten vor einem rumhopsen)


----------



## Ilonie_Daystalker (1. November 2007)

Also, als ich mir Herr der Ringe Online angeschaut habe, hat es auch viel Lob und super Wertungen gehabt. Nur muss ich sagen habe ich nach der Woche Probespielen nicht so wirklich das Feeling zu Her der Ringe Online aufbauen können, Warum, weis ich nicht mir hat es einfach nicht so gefallen.
Ich werd mir das Demo (wenn es denn eins gibt) von Warhammer Online holen und es ebenfalls Testen, oder beim Bekannten mal Probespielen wenn es denn einer Kauft. 
Auch ich habe mir die Test in den Heften angeschaut und da hat das Spiel gute Kritiken bekommen, aber und so hat sich das mit vielen Spielen in der jüngsten Vergangenheit bewarheitet das die vielen vorablobhymnen sich meißt oder nach kurzer Zeit als zu Früh herausstellten (ein Extremfall: Gothic3). Mann kann natürlich aus meiner Meinung kein komplettes Bild machen, das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden ob er Warhammer Online mag oder halt nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (1. November 2007)

Ich denke nicht dass man WAR und WoW unmittelbar miteinander vergleichen kann, da es unterschiedliche Klientel anspricht.
WoW geht eher in Richtung PvE-Content, während WAR eher die PvP-Spieler anspricht.
Wenn man sich den Weg eines Chars durch WAR anschaut sieht man, dass der Fokus ganz klar auf dem RvR liegt, da dieser Anteil kontinuierlich durch das Spie,l oder eher durch die Tiers, wächst.
Am Anfang wenig RvR/PvP und viel PvE wohingegen sich das Verhältnis bis zum Endgame-Content mehr als umdreht. Man kann auch komplett ohne RvR/PvP bis zum Endgame-Content kommen, aber grade für die Achiever oder Socialiser im Spiel wird dort mehr im Bereich RvR/PvP geboten. Das heisst, bessere Items, stärkrere Gruppenbildung in dem Bereich, da mehr Content und so weiter.
Ein Vorteil den WAR auf alle Fälle gegenüber WoW hat ist, dass es jünger ist. Neuere Technik und damit besseres Aussehen und diese Dinge. WAR konnte und kann aus den Fehlern anderer Spiele lernen und diese direkt vermeiden, beziehungsweise auch aus den Wünschen die Spieler in anderen Communities äussern die Essenz ziehen und die von Beginn an implementieren, was bei bestehenden Spielen sich oftmals als sehr schwierig erweisst.
Egal ob WoW, WAR, HdrO oder DDO, jedes dieser Spiele hat seine Daseinsberechtigung.
Bitte seht es nun nicht als abwertend wie ich die Spiele nun umschreibe, sondern es ist der Gesamteindruck durch die Spiele.
WoW = Blümchenpflücker-Dance-Aufgesetztes-PvP-Fungame ohne Risiko-Chatplattform und extremer Anonymität
HdRO = Weichspüler der Welt - Easy Living
DDO = Ruhige-Sprich-mich-wenig-an-zwischendrin-mit-Pass-auf-Dein-Zeug-auf-Option-Small-Socialiser-Plattform
WAR = Adrenalin-Junkie-Pass-Auf-Deinen-Arsch-Auf-Game unbekannter Größe

Wartet es erstmal ab was mit WAR noch kommt. Noch ist ja nicht alles drin, die Berufe fehlen noch, insgesamt 4 Karrieren fehlen noch und und und.... 
WoW und die anderen Spiele werden wegen WAR nicht sterben, da sie wie ich schon sagte andere Zielgruppen ansprechen. Klar werden die Spiele durch WAR einige Abonnenten verlieren, weil einige sie nur als "Notlösung" gespielt haben um möglichst nah am Warhammer-Universum zu sein, aber wenn man es richtig betrachtet werden sich einfach nur die Zielgruppen umorientieren und die Spiele "bereinigen" so dass sich jeder das Spiel sucht was ihm am ehesten liegt.
WoW wird seine Main-PvE-Spieler behalten, PvPler werden zu WAR wechseln und so weiter... es verteilt sich einfach nur.
WAR wird nur das übernehmen was DAoC vorher war.

Also ruhig Blut, sucht euch einfach das Spiel raus was euch am ehesten von eurer Spielweise her liegt und gut ist.
Sowas wie NC mit offenem PvP egal welcher Fraktion an jeder Ecke wird es eh so schnell nicht wieder geben (leider).
Also wir sehen uns dann erstmal in WAR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (1. November 2007)

kraftwerk schrieb:


> achso, also eig. sind spiele mit nicht so guter grafik nicht so beliebt? interessant.
> 
> (wow -> comic-grafik -> nicht unbedingt schlecht... erfuellt seinen zweck und ist teilweise ganz nett. mmos duerfen nicht so eine extreme grafik haben, da meist sehr viel leistung erforderlich ist, wenn ~50 spieler in hauptstädten vor einem rumhopsen)



Da gibts inzwischen genug Techniken in der Programmierung, dass das nicht mehr so extrem ins Gewicht fällt. Grafik ist eh alles lokal und daher vom eigenen Rechner abhängig. Einzig ist nur der Traffic für die Datenübermittlung so eine Sache.
Aber 50 Leute in einer Stadt ist von Seiten der Grafik her betrachtet eher ein Witz.


----------



## Efgrib (1. November 2007)

Wagdy schrieb:


> Na nu aber^^
> 
> W.A.R. jedesmal zu tippen iss mir auch zu lang...
> 
> ...



das spiel heisst aber "Warhammer online: Age of Reckoning" und daher abgekürt w.a.r.


----------



## Lyzana (1. November 2007)

Ich von meiner Seite her hoffe, das WAR Erfolg hat, rein aus dem Grund um die Konkurrenz zu beleben.
Momentan ist WoW ja der unangefochtene Spitzenreiter, und bekanntlich belebt Konkurrenz ja das Geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich traue Blizzard schon zu dass sie noch ein paar Asse im Ärmel hat. Blizz hat schon immer gute Spiele gemacht, WoW ist meiner Meinung nach keine Ausnahme, auch wenn es einigen vielleicht zu langweilig geworden ist...
Die ganze Diskussion "stösst WAR WoW vom Thron?" ist doch komplett egal. Wenn Mythic ihren Job gut machen werden beide Spiele erfolgreich sein. Einige werden von WoW zu WAR wechseln, einige werden bleiben, und nicht zu unterschätzen, der MMO Markt ist immer noch am wachsen. Mann muss nicht alle aktuellen MMO Spieler auf die neuen Titel verteilen, da kommen stetig noch neue dazu, also wird keines der beiden Spiele aussterben...

Ich persönlich weiss nicht ob ich WAR antesten werde, mir gefällt WoW immer noch, und für 2 MMOs gleichzeitig werd ich wohl zu wenig Zeit haben. Was mich in erster Linie an ein MMO bindet ist eh nicht nur der "Content", sondern auch die ganzen Bekannten/Freunde die darin unterwegs sind...


----------



## Eredon (1. November 2007)

Es wird sich zeigen ob WAR ein Erfolg wird oder nicht. Mir persönlich ist recht egal ob buffed dies oder jenes schreibt, wichtig ist nur was mein persönliches Gefühl mir beim spielen vermittelt.
Da ich an der Beta nicht teilgenommen habe kann ich natürlich auch nichts zu den Inhalten sagen, ich denke es werden aber wieder mal Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Soweit ich gelesen habe wird WAR eher in Richtung RvR/PvP gehen und weniger in Richtung PvE, somit fällt ein Vergleich der Spiele eher schwer. Wenn WAR etwas aus WoW kopiert, Ok, da gibt es auch keinen wirklich Grund zum heulen. Ich kenne kein Interface das leichter zu bedienen ist als das von WoW. 

Mal abwarten wann WAR erscheint, erst dann kann ich mir meine eigene Meinung bilden und genau erst dann werde ich auch mein persönliches Fazit ziehen.


----------



## BtbN (1. November 2007)

Ich werde nicht zu Warhammer wechseln, da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass es keine Linux-Version geben wird, geschweige denn, dass es einen OpenGL-Modus geben wird.
Sollte eines der Beiden(oder gar beides) der fall sein, würde ich drüber Nachdenken.
Gerade wegen dem OpenGL-Modus in allen Blizzard spielen ist mir die Firma sehr sympathisch und ermöglicht mir das Spielen unter Linux.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (1. November 2007)

Meine Meinung: ja WoW wird schlechte Karten haben aba es werden immer noch genügend wow spielen nur werden wahrscheinlich sehr viele neben bei mehr WAR zocken (so wirds zumindest bei mir sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Trotzdem werde ich wow immer noch weiter spielen denn ich werde nie vergessen wie ich mit meinem Krieger zum ersten mal die world of warcraft betreten habe den ersten mob umgehauen habe oda den ersten boss von anfang bis ende nur auf mich habe prügeln lassen wie ich mein erstes epic item hatte etc etc etc ^^

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Jqe (1. November 2007)

ich möchte es so schnell wie mögich spielen aber ich will nicht dass die es zu früh herausbringen hauptsache es wird gut


----------



## Sagardo (1. November 2007)

> Aber es ist nur so WoW sind so wie The Beatles kann man net übertrumpfen obwohl es eine sehr miese grafik hat spielen es weltweit 9mio. spieler.



Stimmt! Paul sagte mal sowas wie "wenn WOW die Beatles sind, sind wir Led Zeppelin.Wenn WOW POP ist, dann machen wir Rock".

Also Let's Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (1. November 2007)

ExInferis schrieb:


> WoW wird seine Main-PvE-Spieler behalten, PvPler werden zu WAR wechseln und so weiter... es verteilt sich einfach nur.



irgendwo im forum hier hab ich gelesen, nihilum würde mit wow aufhören und mit war anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann aber sein, dass es einfach nur ein gerücht war.


----------



## Sagardo (1. November 2007)

> irgendwo im forum hier hab ich gelesen, nihilum würde mit wow aufhören und mit war anfangen
> kann aber sein, dass es einfach nur ein gerücht war.



Das sind nicht die einzigen namhaften, die wechseln wollen.(wenn sie wechseln wollen)
Wenn man sich mal die Gildenhallen von WAR ansieht wird man sehr viele von ihnen finden, die fast geschlossen wechseln werden.Unsere erfolgreichste Raidgilde will auch wechseln.
Also wer daran interesse hat, einfach mal die Gildenhallen durchsuchen und sich wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabian20 (1. November 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Das sind nicht die einzigen namhaften, die wechseln wollen.(wenn sie wechseln wollen)
> Wenn man sich mal die Gildenhallen von WAR ansieht wird man sehr viele von ihnen finden, die fast geschlossen wechseln werden.Unsere erfolgreichste Raidgilde will auch wechseln.
> Also wer daran interesse hat, einfach mal die Gildenhallen durchsuchen und sich wundern
> 
> ...



Und genauso muss es sein! 
Nur weil 9 mio spieler wow spielen muss es nicht gut sein! Wenn man 9 mio Kunden hat muss man nicht mehr 100% sein. Das sieht man überall. Alle unternehmen die nen namen haben fallen immer unangenehm auf. Nur wer noch nix hat muss mit Qualität trumpen. 

Und von Qualität seh ich bei wow nix. Ich seh nur ein spiel mit dem man schlecht aufhören kann (selbst wenn mans will). Einige wenige rennen in Mega instanzen rum um teile verpasst zu kriegen. Die masse rennt rum und kriegt nix. Dann bringt wow ein addon raus was praktisch zur kompletten entvölkerung ganzer Teile der Wow Welt führen. Ich seh leute die nur online kommen um mit ihrer gilde zu chatten weil sonst nix mehr spass macht. 

Ich seh leute die mir erklären das wow so toll ist bis auf................ : Und es folgt ein Ellenlanger text mit lauter mängeln die stillschweigend in kauf genommen werden, nur weil die anderen 8 mio Spieler es ja auch spielen. DAnn kanns ja nicht so schlecht sein!

Ich hab auch nen schami gehabt. Ich hab ihn auch bis 70 gezoggt. Ich war auch in MC und den anderen instanzen. Ich hatte da auch schöne zeiten. Das darf aber nicht die augen davor verschließen das blizzards für den preis den es verlangt , einfach keinen ansprechenden inhalt bietet. 

Und wer mir jetzt wiedersprechen will. Das ist für mich kein neuer inhalt:

-Hochschrauben des Cap levels bis ins unermessliche.
-Einführung neuer Kontinente die aber inhaltlich gegenüber der "alten" Welt überhaupt keinen Unterschied bieten.
-Einführung nuer High level instanzen, die man nur mit ner 40er t5 (oder wie auch immer equipten) Raidgruppe durchforsten kann und überhaupt keinen spass für den casual player bieten. 

Meinetwegen können die ganzen wow begeisterten ja ruhig weiterspielen. Am liebsten wär es mir WAR würde diejenigen aus wow rausziehen die unzufrieden mit wow sind und es nur spielen weils keine alternative gibt. 
Der Rest kann gern das spiel weiterspielen.

Aber kommt mir nur nicht mit wow ist gut weils 9 mio spieler hat. Weltweit versteht sich. Was auch oft stillschweigend unter den tisch gekehrt wird.  WAR z.b spezialisiert sich auf europa. 


viele grüße

fabian


----------



## colamix (2. November 2007)

kraftwerk schrieb:


> achso, also eig. sind spiele mit nicht so guter grafik nicht so beliebt? interessant.
> 
> (wow -> comic-grafik -> nicht unbedingt schlecht... erfuellt seinen zweck und ist teilweise ganz nett. mmos duerfen nicht so eine extreme grafik haben, da meist sehr viel leistung erforderlich ist, wenn ~50 spieler in hauptstädten vor einem rumhopsen)



jo stimmt wohl so....

die grafik von wow ist völlig ok für ein mmorg und wenn war ein wenig verbessert müsste es bei sehr vielen laufen, nicht so wie bei age of conan wo das spiel bei keinem gehen wird ^^ (oh jetzt kommen die flames ich hab einen pc auf dems läuft aber ihr seid nicht die andern leute).


----------



## yoba (2. November 2007)

Finde immer die Anti WoW Sprüche hier in diesem Forum lustig.
Wenn ihr alle ehrlich seid, habt ihr doch alle gerne WoW gespielt. Zum Anfang auf jeden Fall. 
Sprüche wie: Spiele WoW weils nahe an Warhammer war oder um die Zeit zu überbrücken bis WAR kommt.

Kommt schon Leute.
WoW war ein richtig gutes Spiel, es hat vielen von euch jahrelang gefesselt und ihr hattet alle euren Spass dabei gehabt.

Ich finde die Aussagen, daß WAR sich wie WoW spielt gar nicht schlecht. 
Das bedeutet doch nur, daß das Spiel Einsteigerfreundlich ist und der Spielspass nicht durch komplieziertheit gedämpft wird.

WAR und WoW sprechen in meinen Augen nicht unterschiedliche Zielgruppen an. Die beiden Spiele sprechen die gleich Zielgruppe an: MMO Spieler. 
Ob einige Spieler lieber RvR spielen als PvE bedeutet nicht das diese Spieler nur RvR machen möchten und andersherum.

Die Entwickler wollen Geld machen und möglichst viel davon. Also werden sie versuchen soviele MMO Spieler wie möglich zu erreichen.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. November 2007)

yoba schrieb:


> Finde immer die Anti WoW Sprüche hier in diesem Forum lustig.
> Wenn ihr alle ehrlich seid, habt ihr doch alle gerne WoW gespielt. Zum Anfang auf jeden Fall.
> Sprüche wie: Spiele WoW weils nahe an Warhammer war oder um die Zeit zu überbrücken bis WAR kommt.
> 
> ...



Also mich hat die Faszination schon nach ein paar Monaten im Stich gelassen. Wenn ich mir im Gegensatz dazu Diablo 2 ansehe oder gar StarCraft...



> Ich finde die Aussagen, daß WAR sich wie WoW spielt gar nicht schlecht.
> Das bedeutet doch nur, daß das Spiel Einsteigerfreundlich ist und der Spielspass nicht durch komplieziertheit gedämpft wird.



Es bedeutet gleichzeitig aber auch mangelnde Komplexität im High-Level-Bereich und stupides Gefarme. EGAL ob man PvE, PvP oder sonstwas macht. Das ganze Spielprinzip ist zu nichts anderem in der Lage.



> Die Entwickler wollen Geld machen und möglichst viel davon. Also werden sie versuchen soviele MMO Spieler wie möglich zu erreichen.



Mag sein, aber es ist ein Unterschied ob man dafür über die Leiche der eigentlichen Idee geht oder nicht. WoW hat sein ursprüngliches Konzept hinter sich gelassen um es allen Kiddies Recht zu machen und was kam dabei raus? Miserables PvP. eintöniges PvE. Rufgefarme um Spielzeit zu schinden.

Das kann jedes Moddingteam besser machen, wenn nicht alle nur versuchen würden WoW zu kopieren weil es ja sooooo erfolgreich ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (6. November 2007)

AzuzA schrieb:


> Ganz egal wie WAR wird und ob ich es spielen werde, ich werd nicht vergessen, dasss ich auch sehr viel spaß in WoW und bei der Gebietserkundung, Berufe machen und alles hatte und auch immernoch habe.


 also erstmal ja du hast volkommen recht^^ doch ich wollte noch etwas hinzufügen 

einige werden auf war umsteigen weil sie das spiel sehr gut finden und das das mehr als 40% sein werden glaub ich nicht . einige haben an wow noch viel spass und wollen war nicht  ausprobieren denn ihnen gefällt alles so wie es ist ihnen gefällt das raiden und der pvp teil sie mögen eine mischung aus beidem. die den eher pvp wollen (also fast nur pvp) und keine mischung die werden zu war umsteigen und spass an wow haben . deswegen was klar ist :

VIELE werden umsteigen auf war 

VIELE werden bleiben 

deswegen wird war wow nicht vom thron stürzen ich glaube die werden auf gleicher höhe konkurieren.
und das da vorhin stand das die wow zocker dem mainstream zum opfer wurden ist ja wohl ein witz ^^
ich glaube eher das wenn man wow spielt der computer strahlen aussendet n denen suchtmacher sind diese theorie konnt ich aber nicht beweisen ^^ 

also hört auf euch gegeneinander die köpfe einzuschlagen ob war oder wow muss sich jeder selber fragen,
was er aber auch machen sollte ist die meinung der anderen zu tolerieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

an die war spieler : lasst euch die von den beta eindrücken nicht die vorfreude vermiesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
an die wow spieler : spielt weiter wow keiner will euch das vermiesen und keiner sagt was dagegen (es gibt auch keinen grund den wow ist ein verdammt geiles game^^) aber bitte BITTE urteilt nicht über andere spiele schlecht .


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (6. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Warhammer Online wird Wow nicht ablösen.
> 
> 1.) Kam das bisher noch nie vor dass ein MMo ein anderes "abgelöst" hat. UO wurde schon totgesagt als Diablo 2 rauskam.
> 2.) Deckt Warhammer Online ein anderes Themengebiet als Wow ab. Wenn ich mal schaue wieviele Server in meinem Realmpool sind und dann schaue wieviele BGs offen sind, dann bleibt nur der Schluss dass nur wenige Wowler PvP interessiert sind. Und von denen die PvP machen geht es sicher 50% auch ausschliesslich um Items.



Hast volkommen recht endlich mal wieder ein guter neutraler beitrag ohne :

war ist scheiße nein wow ist scheiße war ist beste nein lotro ist das beste ... ^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (15. November 2007)

>>>Achtung meine Meinung<<<

HiHo,

also ich freue mich richtig auf Warhammer weil ich schon richtig geile Sachen gelesen habe. Zwar gibt es auch viele negative Berichte aber die gabs bevor WoW rauskam auch schon für WoW.
Ich bin ein recht neutraler Spieler da ich Warcraft nie gespielt habe und mit WoW einfach angefangen habe weil es mich einfach irgendwie gefesselt hat. Warhammer hae ich auch noch nie in irgend einer Art gespielt und ich hoffe es fesselt mich wie es World of Warcraft damals getan hat. Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört weil der Suchtfaktor einfach zu groß war man muste spielen um gut equipt zu sein oki jetzt wurde Arena eingeführt jetzt kann jeder trottel Epix bekommen.
Ich hoffe in Warhammer wird es kein Equip Schlachten geben. Das mit den Epix in WoW finde ich ist sehr schlecht balanciert ich hoffe in Warhammer wird es besser, wie angesprochen musste man immer Raiden um epix zubekommen aber wiederum musste nur arena machen. Ich hätte das wie vor BC so gelassen mit den PvP rängen so hör du bist desto besseres equipt bekommste. Naja wir werden sehen was War bringt.
Ich denke es wird WoW ablösen weil ich viele kenne die es immer langweiliger finden. 

Vor BC gab es die Schlachten in XR oder die Hauptstädte raiden sowas gibt es in WoW nit mehr, sowas wird es aber in War geben und richtige Pvpler werden dann das game wechseln.
Dann noch kurz einen bericht zu den Rplern.
Ich bin ein Spieler der eig. gerne RP macht und wenn ich welche sehe die rum heulen es gibt keine rpler mehr den kann ich nur eins sagen:

Wer RP machen will der findet auch Leute dazu!


So long....


----------



## Shex (15. November 2007)

ich werde mit WHO mit wow aufhören taugt mir WHO spiel ich WHO weiter taugt es mir nicht werd ich in WoW eben das neue addon zocken ich würde gerne beides machen aber dazu fehlt mir die zeit ...


----------



## -Haihappen- (15. November 2007)

Shex schrieb:


> ich werde mit WHO mit wow aufhören taugt mir WHO spiel ich WHO weiter taugt es mir nicht werd ich in WoW eben das neue addon zocken ich würde gerne beides machen aber dazu fehlt mir die zeit ...



Ich musste mir den Text 3x durchlesen bis ich ihn verstanden habe.. Tipp: Kommas setzen!


----------



## Numitor37 (16. November 2007)

Mal ganz ehrlich : Dazu kann man noch nichts sagen. Man kann noch nicht wissen, ob Warhammer WoW vom Thron stoßen wird, egal wie die Beta aussieht oder was man davon gehört hat.
Zu RyniaUnda auf der ersten Seite muss ich sagen : Wo ist die Story in WoW ? Und ist die tiefgreifend ?
Das was der Sturm mit Eis und allerlei Schnee in WoW aus der Warcraft-Story gemacht hat kann man gut mit der Sache im Theater vergleichen (auch wenn das eher als Spaß gemeint ist von drazzil Man kennt ja als Mensch mit Allgemeinbildung die Geschichte von Romeo und Julia. Gut, was macht man in Karazhan ? Man tötet erst Julia, dann tötet man Romeo und dann tötet man beide gleichzeitig. Das Gleiche ist es mit der WoW Story. Man tötet Thrall. Thrall meint man ist praktisch unantastbar. Große Stadt, viele Wachen, lauter Hordler. Gut, man kann ihn töten, nur kommt er wieder. Morgen kann man ihn dann nochmal töten. Wen interessierts ? Niemanden, der "respawnt" ja wieder. Ein neues Warcraft können die Leute von der B-Echse mit zwei Z so vergessen. Und zwar absolut vergessen, weil die Story verwurstet ist.


----------



## D4rkyy (16. November 2007)

mir ist es sowas von egal ob warhammer mehr spieler hat als wow oder gar besser ist .. . 
ich will einfach nur warhammer spielen alleine wegen der geschichte die dahinter steckt und wenn warhammer mich anspricht dann werde ich es einfach spielen


----------



## PAUL555 (16. November 2007)

Ich kann dazu nur eins sagen :
WoW wird fallen!
Ich hoffs zumindestens....^^
Ob War nun so gut wird wie sie es alle sagen weiß ich auch nicht,aber irgentwann wirds sowieso mal mit WoW vorbei sein. Und dieses "irgentwann" könnte auch schon nächstes jahr sein.
Meine Vorfreude(auf WAR) ist jedenfalls schon groß.


----------



## fabian20 (16. November 2007)

Hi!!

Gut gesagt paul!!!!
Ich ich möcht nur noch etwas hinzufügen: Die ganzen wow spieler , die heute noch versuchen wow in nem guten licht dastehn zu lassen, werden sich morgen totärgern wenn sie daran denken wieviel geld sie für so nen schund ausgegeben haben. 

Ich weiss dass es so kommen wird. Mir ist es ganz genauso gegangen


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (17. November 2007)

Jop, das hatte ich auch als ich aufgehört habe mit WoW. Aber ich werde für Warhammer wieder bezahlen. Und wenn ich dann mit WAR vill mal aufhöre werde ich mich wieder ärgern aber das tut man immer. Zb. du gehst in einen Kino film denkst der ist sau gut und man stellt fest nen schrott film dann ärgert man sich auch.


----------



## Shadow Runner (17. November 2007)

Hört sich gut an ist aber trotzdem nicht mein Fall.

Warum müsst ihr immer mit WoW vergleichen?

Ist doch total sinnlos, durch WHo wird WoW ganz sicher nicht untergehen.Punkt ^^

edit: Wrath of the Lich King holt euch eh alle wieder zurück ;-)


----------



## Walkampf (17. November 2007)

Also zuerstmal, ja WoW hat Spaß gemacht. Sogar riesigen Spaß.
Aber ich kann auch ganz genau sagen, wann der Zeitpunkt war, an dem die Spannungskurve in stocken und schließlich gefallen ist, nämlich am 16. Januar 2007, um genau zu sein um 19.35 Uhr.
Genau zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich mich das erste mal in The Burning Crusade eingeloggt.

ich will damit sagen, ja WoW war ein tolles Spiel, aber BC ist die CD nicht wert, auf die es geschreiben wurde.
Und ich lege meine hand nicht dafür ins Feuer, dass das nächste Addon besser wird.

Die Gründe dafür sind, für mich als Lorefan ganz einfach.
Die WoW Lore ist zu einem einzigen Flickwerk verkümmert.
Raumschiffe wie die Festung der Stürme, eine Splittergruppe der Eredar die aus dem nichts kommt und sich der Allianz anschließt. Die Blutelfen-Spieler, die Anfangs treu zu Kael stehen und ab Shattrath auf einmal seine erbitterten Feinde werden.

Ich könnte die Liste nun noch weiter führen, aber das wäre Offtopic.

Dazu kommt das Balancing.
Machen wir uns da doch nichts vor.
Blizzards Fähigkeiten RTS-Spiele, oder besser die Spielbaren Fraktionen zu balancen ist einfach ungeschlagen, aber in Rollenspielen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nicht zu vergessen die Itemabhängigkeit.
Die einzelnen Charakter definieren sich ab dem Max-Level doch fast nur noch durch ihre Ausrüstung, kaum durch die Spieler an der Tastatur und der Maus.
Wie ich anfangs sagte, WoW war Klasse und die Defizite waren in Ordnung, wenn man mal ein Auge zudrückte, aber mit BC wurde alles nur noch schlimmer.

Und nun noch das PvP, eine Art Counterstrike mit Schwertern.
Ich rede hierbei nicht über das E-Sports niveau der Top-Clans, sondern von einem 0815-Publicserver,
ein einziges gezerge.



Ich habe hohe Erwartungen an WAR.
Ich hoffe, dass ein Storyflickwerk nicht zustande kommt, da GamesWorkshop immerhin das letzte Wort hat und diese jungs Wert auf die makellose Hintergrundgeschichte legen.

Und ich glaube, dass das PvP auf ein standfestes Fundament gebaut wird.
Nicht zuletzt, da Mythtic, ob nun Mythtic Entertainment oder EA Mythtic ist egal, mit DAoC bewiesen haben, dass sie ein Talent beim Klassenbalancing haben, ebenso wie das schaffen einen großartigen PvP contents.


Alles in allem denke ich, dass WAR durchaus das Potential hat mit WoW gleichzuziehen.
Ich denke, der Grund dafür sieht so aus:
Mythtic hat Erfahrung. Blizzard hat sich mit WoW das erste mal an einem MMORPG versucht.

Ein ähnliches Szenario würde sich ergeben, wenn Mythtic ein RTS-Spiel herausbringt und dieses mit Starcraft verglichen wird.
Hierbei hätte Blizzard den Vorteil, da sie die Erfahrung haben.

Aber ob die Erfahrung von Mythtic ausreicht um WoW sogar zu schlagen kann man erst sagen, wenn WAR eine Weile draussen ist.

So, das war nun viel Tiparbeit, aber das ist nunmal meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (17. November 2007)

Walkampf schrieb:


> Also zuerstmal, ja WoW hat Spaß gemacht. Sogar riesigen Spaß.
> Aber ich kann auch ganz genau sagen, wann der Zeitpunkt war, an dem die Spannungskurve in stocken und schließlich gefallen ist, nämlich am 16. Januar 2007, um genau zu sein um 19.35 Uhr.
> Genau zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich mich das erste mal in The Burning Crusade eingeloggt.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt mal 100%tig

Ich hätte mit WOW auch aufgehört als BC kam hätte ich nit einen tollen raid gehabt und wäre nit so derbst süchtig gewesen. Mit dem neuen addon werden wieder mehr leute das game verlassen darauf wette ich. Ich kenne mindestens 20leute die mit wow aufhören wegen war und mindestens 10ex wowler die auf war warten also denke ich das es radikal runter mit wow geht!


----------



## -Haihappen- (17. November 2007)

Walkampf du sprichst mir aus der Seele.. Ich kann nur noch die Entwertung des Equips als weiteren Punkt nennen. Nach dem nächsten Addon werden wieder alle Max.-Level Chars ungefähr auf einem Stand sein. Egal wieviel Zeit ihr jetzt ins Spiel steckt, im Endeffekt hat euer Char nichts davon und ihr müsst nochmal von vorne mit dem Equip sammeln anfangen.. Was meistens wieder ewiges farmen bedeutet.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (17. November 2007)

da sprichst du es an FARMEN der letzte dreck in wow man muss nur famen so scheiße


----------



## -Haihappen- (17. November 2007)

Ich kann nur wiederholen was ich schon auf S. 6 beschrieben habe, trotzdem denke ich das einige sich in Warhammer nicht widerfinden werden.


----------



## X0RDAN (17. November 2007)

Ihr denkt ganze zeit an Farmen Farmen?? ich glaub nach 3 jahren War wirds genauso ausehen?? immer wieder die gleichen burgen erobern spieler killen für geld ausrüstung...  zwar wird das ein wenig abewechslungsreicher aber dann...  .Und ihr werdet wieder spielen für neue ausrüstung und der besste spieler ist halt der mit der neuen ausrüstung oder wie wärs wenn man mit lvl  50 sich nicht verbessern kann? Ich glaub das WoW nach Wrath of lich king langsam zu ende gehen und viele verschiedene neue online spiele aufn thron aufsteigen auch war


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (18. November 2007)

X0RDAN schrieb:


> Ihr denkt ganze zeit an Farmen Farmen?? ich glaub nach 3 jahren War wirds genauso ausehen?? immer wieder die gleichen burgen erobern spieler killen für geld ausrüstung...  zwar wird das ein wenig abewechslungsreicher aber dann...  .Und ihr werdet wieder spielen für neue ausrüstung und der besste spieler ist halt der mit der neuen ausrüstung oder wie wärs wenn man mit lvl  50 sich nicht verbessern kann? Ich glaub das WoW nach Wrath of lich king langsam zu ende gehen und viele verschiedene neue online spiele aufn thron aufsteigen auch war



Ähmm nur mal so, bei WAR geht es nicht um besten Equip sondern um Skill! In WoW ist es so, das der mitm besten Equip gewinnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (18. November 2007)

Außerdem ist PvP/RvR viiieeel abwechslungsreicher als PvE,
daher wird es bestimmt nicht schnell eintönig.


----------



## Phil=Stiffler (24. November 2007)

WoW kann einpacken^^ WAR kommt


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (25. November 2007)

/sign sehe ich genau so


----------



## Daimien (25. November 2007)

dannn möchte ich mal meine meinung auch hier mal kund tun........................
ich finde das der ersteindruck con WAR mich volkommen überzugt. Denn was mich da sehr reizt ist der Aspekt das ich einen Kampf ausführen kann der bis tief in das Reich geführt wird.
Und ich bin zwar auch sehr WoW "versäucht" aber ich werde höchst warscheinlich mit WAR wächseln. denn ich bin ein Fan der WH und WH40K Fan von grund auf. Und werde dem auch träu bleiben. Und ich glaube das einzige wo ich vileicht noch von WAR weg kommen würde wäre ein gut umgesätztes WH40K Online spiel. Aber da sich auf diese bestimmt noch warten lassen wird. Werde ich mit WAR versuchen meinen Spaß mit mein Squieg-Treiba ausleben^^

MFG der zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwas angedrunkene Daimien


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (25. November 2007)

das spiel gefällt mir irgend wie nicht und es wird sicher nicht wie wow sein, weil es zimlich primitive und einseitig ist.. man erzählt immer nur gutes über denn spiel aber sobald man tiefer hineinblickt dann sieht man auch mehr. wer blind vertraut soll nicht rumheulen fals das spielt doch schlecht war


----------



## Gamby (25. November 2007)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> das spiel gefällt mir irgend wie nicht *und es wird sicher nicht wie wow sein*, weil es zimlich primitive und einseitig ist.. man erzählt immer nur gutes über denn spiel aber sobald man tiefer hineinblickt dann sieht man auch mehr. wer blind vertraut soll nicht rumheulen fals das spielt doch schlecht war



Allein damit, hast du deinen Post nicht ernstnehmbar gemacht.
In wie fern primitiv? Meinst du das keine Raumschiffe völlig hintergrundlos aus dem Himmel fallen, auf einer Insel landen von der ganz plötzlich Schiffe fahren? Stimmt dann ist W.A.R primitiv. Und wenn du wirklich informirt gewesen wärst dann wüsstest du, das nicht immer nur gutes erzählt wurde. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich weiß nicht ob dir die sache mit diesem WoW schwarm Stivhinjo, Cornhulio^^ oder wie der sich auch immer nennt entgangen ist. Und das mit dem blind vertrauen...Die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund warum sie sterben sollte. Das was bisher an Infos rüber kommt find ich klasse.

So meine bescheidene meinung zu deinem Post.


----------



## realten (25. November 2007)

Ein Magazin was von WOW lebt und von WAR leben will gibt WAR eine gute Bewertung.

Oh mein Gott wie überraschend. Das ist natürlich alles objektiv und unabhängig. Ich hab hier schon nur positives über das game gelesen seitdem nur der Name oder erste screenshots aufgetaucht waren.....und nur auf Grund von Werbesprüchen und Versprechungen schon die ersten gewusst haben wollen, wie geil das wird. 

Ich lache ja noch über diejenigen, die sich bei Nacht und Nebel ihre inzwischen etwas verstaubten "WAR is coming"-Signaturen erstmal wieder entfernt haben, nachdem die beta so beschissen war dass sie eingestellt werden musste. Wer hätte das gedacht nach DUCHWEG positiven Berichten bis zu dem Zeitpunkt ?

Ihr Schafe kauft wahrscheinlich auch immer das neueste Persil, schließlich sagen die im Fernsehen immer dass das jetzt NOCH weißer wäscht.


----------



## Gamby (25. November 2007)

realten schrieb:


> Ein Magazin was von WOW lebt und von WAR leben will gibt WAR eine gute Bewertung.
> 
> Oh mein Gott wie überraschend. Das ist natürlich alles objektiv und unabhängig. Ich hab hier schon nur positives über das game gelesen seitdem nur der Name oder erste screenshots aufgetaucht waren.....und nur auf Grund von Werbesprüchen und Versprechungen schon die ersten gewusst haben wollen, wie geil das wird.
> 
> Ihr Schafe kauft wahrscheinlich auch immer das neueste Persil, schließlich sagen die im Fernsehen immer dass das jetzt NOCH weißer wäscht.



Schlecht geschlafen?^^


----------



## realten (25. November 2007)

Billy schrieb:


> Ähmm nur mal so, bei WAR geht es nicht um besten Equip sondern um Skill! In WoW ist es so, das der mitm besten Equip gewinnt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar ^^ DAS zumindest wird genau wie in WOW:

Die verlieren schieben es auf die Klamotten, und die gewinnen weisen das weit von sich und erzählen gerne was vom skill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (25. November 2007)

realten schrieb:


> Ja klar ^^ DAS zumindest wird genau wie in WOW:
> 
> Die verlieren schieben es auf die Klamotten, und die gewinnen weisen das weit von sich und erzählen gerne was vom skill
> 
> ...



Naja das ist halt Menschlich.^^
Das wird es in jedem MMORPG geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (25. November 2007)

> Ja klar ^^ DAS zumindest wird genau wie in WOW:
> 
> Die verlieren schieben es auf die Klamotten, und die gewinnen weisen das weit von sich und erzählen gerne was vom skill



Naja wenn es so wird wie in DAOC, dann wird es weniger Equip abhängig werden als in WOW.
Da es in DAOC ein Cap gibt und ich davon ausgehe, dass es dieses Cap auch in WAR geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du hast recht, natürlich heulen Leute immer rum und schieben es auf das Equip.

mal ein paar erlebte Sachen ....

Wenn ich mit einem normal equipten Krieger (ohne Raid) auf einen Krieger einschlage , der AFK zu sein scheint und ihm nach 5 Schlägen (mit 2hand Axt) gerade mal 25% abgezogen habe und er mich nachdem er wiedergekommen ist mit 2 Schlägen umhaut ist da vielleicht etwas aus der Balance geraten.
Oder willst du jetzt sagen dass das 2fache drücken von tötlicher Stoß Skill ist ?
(Anmerkung zum Schluß haben 3 Leute auf ihn eingeschlagen und er hat ausser mir noch einen mitgenommen)

Anderes Beispiel hatte ich mit meinem Schurken (auch nicht Raid)in Warsong.
Ich mache bei einem Schurken Nierenhieb und baue wieder 5 Combopunkte auf, benutze fieser Trick und schnitzel munter weiter, danach nutze ich Ausweiden mit 5 Combopunkten und der Schurke hat immernoch 25% Leben. Nachdem er sich dann bewegen konnte macht er 3 mal finsterer Stoß und ich bin tot.
Auch das könnte man jetzt natürlich als gute spielerische Leistung werten, aber auch nur, wenn man das neue Ariel kauft, da es so tolle Farben macht ^^


----------



## Grimmrog (28. November 2007)

Alos ertsens, WoW macht schon spaß, zumindestens, solange man levelt, und seinen beruf neu ausübt, und immer wieder auf neues stößt,
ABER: die Langzweitmotivation in WOW ist eher trivial gehalten, für alles was man macht, muss man einfach viel zeit mitbringen, und eintönigen Sachen nicht abgeneigt sein, denn Stundenlang farmen, BG machen, oder in der Arena rumgammeln, nur um ean ein Item zu kommen, woo alle stats nen tick besser sind, ist nicht MEIN fall, aber viele tun es, weil es ihnen wohl schoin spaß macht.

Wie es in WAR aussieht, weiß ja noch keiner, jedenfalls klingt es echt geil, hoffen wir, daß es so wird.
Ich erhoffe mir aus WAR, viele Abwechslungsreiche Aufgaben, die das RvR beeinflussen, und zwar sichtlich, und in gleichem maße.

(wer gibt denn bitteschön noch Sturmkristalle oder lederfetzen, bzw medaillions ab im AV?)<--- fragt euch mal warum

dann blaibt das Spiel abwechslungsreich, und alles was man macht, bringt einem Selbst udn sein Volk vorran.
Der Spieler der Marke " boah ich bin so IMBA und pwn dich Noob" wird sicherlich weniger gefallen an WAR haben, da hier die Gemeinschaft und die Taktik im Vordergrund stehen sollen.

Ich finde das konzept von WAR schon recht gut, ob es Langzweitmotivation bringt, weiß ich nicht, ich hoffe doch aber, sie machen was drauß.

Aber ich denke, das fats alle Gelegenheitsspieler WAR anspielen werden, denn so wie es klingt, ist es momentan die interessantere alternative.

Zum thema wow und skill: Jeder, der in S2 rumrennt, und einen grün/blau equipten umhaut, und dann meint/denkt er sei ein Noob, oder hätte keinen Skill, der hat echt den Bezug verloren, der der mir sagt, daß WoW hauptsächliuch mit SKill zu tun hat, der soll sich mal im AH grün/blaue klamotten kaufen, und einen aus seiner Arenawertungsweite (oder 300 punte unter ihm) suchen mit S2, und sich mit Ihm duellieren.
Dann soll er nochmal hierher kommen und mir erzählen WoW hat nix mit skill zu tun.

P.S. vielleicht sollte man SKill im WoW ja auch neu definieren; Skill=Zeit, denn die braucht man um an gutes Equip zu kommen, und mehr nicht.
dann hauts auch wieder hin.


----------



## Rashnuk (28. November 2007)

Ich denke das WAR viele Spieler von WoW weglocken wird. Ich denke aber das WoW dennoch erfolgreich bleibt , aber WAR wird ganz sicherlich viel Ruhm ernten . Das was ich gesehen habe , ist schon fast zu viel für ein Menschliches Herz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich denke ich werde beide Spiele spielen , sprich WAR PvP spielen und in WoW mit PvE punkten.
Trotzdem ich finde das Spiel Atemberaubend und die Grünhäute haben es mir erst recht angetan


----------



## Badumsaen (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke mal WAR wird WOW nich ablösen, aber die pvp interessierten und leute die auf eine bessere community hoffen werden wechseln. 

@realten: OK, erstmal werden die positiven bewertungen sicher nicht zum spielverhalten gegeben worden sein, sondern zu den angekündigten features und gezeigten graphischen finessen. denn es ist eine GESCHLOSSENE beta. Und wenn sie gestopt wird, um eventuelle schwere fehler auszumerzen und dann die IMMERNOCH GESCHLOSSENE beta neu zu starten, spricht dass nur noch mehr für die entwickler.

Sie sollen sich alle zeit der welt nehmen, selbst wenn es erst ende 2008 rauskommt. Hauptsache das endprodukt passt.


----------



## El Pistolero (3. Dezember 2007)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> das spiel gefällt mir irgend wie nicht und es wird sicher nicht wie wow sein, weil es zimlich primitive und einseitig ist.. man erzählt immer nur gutes über denn spiel aber sobald man tiefer hineinblickt dann sieht man auch mehr. wer blind vertraut soll nicht rumheulen fals das spielt doch schlecht war


uiuiui ganz böse selfowned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeXxX1993 (3. Dezember 2007)

mir macht wow bis her noch genug spaß, aber sollte (was ich nich glaube) WAR besser werden wechsel ich auch


----------



## Nevad (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde man kann sogesehen WoW und WAR garnicht richtig vergleichen,da die Spiele den Fokus komplett anders gelegt haben/legen werden.

Man kann PvP halt nich mit PvE vergleichen.

Außerdem finde  ich das Rumgeplänkel in WoW nicht würdig PvP genannt zu werden ;-)


----------



## gyspoxxx (3. Dezember 2007)

ich denke warhammer online is ein wow für erwachsene ^^ aber wie es wird kann nur jeder selber sehen  wie es einem gefällt und ob mann dann zu war wechselt oder bei wow bleibt.
 jeder hat seine eigene meinung und sollte sich nicht von guten bewertungen bei tests blenden lassen denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (3. Dezember 2007)

Man kann diese Spiele wirklich nicht miteinander vergleichen. Außer ihrem High Fantasy Setting und der betagten Grafik haben diese beiden Spiele doch nichts gemeinsam.

Das eine setzt vermehrt auf die PvE Komponente, das andere zieht seinen Reiz aus dem PvP System, den RvR Schlachten. Das in beiden Spielen ein fortwährender Konflikt zwischen den Fraktionen vorkommt, ist einfach nur die Geschichte des Spiels.

Beide Spiele werden gut nebeneinander existieren können. Die einen mögen es einfach und schlicht, mögen die Jagd nach Items und wochenlanges Rufgerfarme. Die anderen stehen mehr auf Belagerungen, Kämpfe.
So hat doch jeder die Möglichkeit, entsprechend seiner Vorlieben das passende Spiel auszuwählen.

Ich habe das eine mehrere Jahre gespielt, das andere läßt mich persönlich kalt. Ich bevorzuge lieber etwas anderes.

Ich würde mich als mündiger Spieler allerdings nicht auf irgendwelche Kritiken in Magazinen, oder gar Onlinemagazinen verlassen. Testet die Spiele selber an, OpenBeta, Trialkey, etc.


----------



## Talmir (3. Dezember 2007)

RyniaUnda schrieb:


> Achtung es folgt meine ganz persönliche Meinung!
> 
> Ich persönlich kann für WaR einfach nichts abhaben. Warum?
> Mir fällt der wirklich schön durchdachte Background. Es beruht alles auf dem faden Gut-gegen-Böse-Prinzip und solche Prinzipien halten sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lange. Das Warhammer-Frenchaise eignet sich perfekt für Tabletop und Strategiespiele. Klar einige gut geschriebene Bücher gibt es auch, aber die kommen vom Niveau nicht wirklich weit rauf. Aber ich denke als mmoRPg eignet sich das System nicht so toll.
> ...




mir gefällt wie du deine meinung hier gepostet hast. du bist ehrlicher pve spieler in wow.

ok für dich ist war wohl nichts. ich sage immer jedem das seine. ist auch gut so das nicht alle das gleiche wollen.

zu den suporter klassen die du angesprochen hast. DAOC zb hat ca das 3-fache!! an diesen klassen zur auswahl und die sind auch bei weitem besser balanced als die klassen in wow.

war wird ganz geziehlt die pvp comunity ansprechen und diese comunity wird immer grösser. irgendwann wird auch der beste bossraid langweilig wenn man die ganzen encounter nur mehr nach programm herunterleiert (ich hab 2 jahre geraidet mit meinem krieger als MT). 

für mich gibts wenns ums pvp/rvr geht, nach wie vor nichts besseres als die reliraids in daoc, bei denen ich viele jahre lang selber mitgekämpft habe.
war wird sehr vieles aus daoc übernehmen und das wird jeden pvp/rvr spieler freudentränen in die augen treiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kurz gesagt:

ob ihr -

WOW
WAR
AOC
oder was es sonst noch gibt spielt. 

JEDES SPIEL HAT SEINE BERECHTIGUNG GESPIELT UND GELIEBT ZU WERDEN !!! 

wer pvp nicht mag wird in WOW genügend pve content finden.

wer auf pvp steht wird sich zwischen WAR und AOC entscheiden können, wobei diese entscheidung nur mehr eine frage der persönlichen vorlieben im pvp ist.


ich persönlich freue mich riesig auf warhammer da ich dort als stolzer zwerg die lande meiner ahnen von dieser brut namens grünhäute säubern kann.

was jeder spielt ist jedem selbst überlassen. nur absolut nich ok ist dieses geflame wie zB " wow is einfach nur das geilste und alles andere ist müll " usw.

so werr rechdschraibveller vinded darv sie pehalden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so schönen abend noch


----------



## Xondor (3. Dezember 2007)

Vanguard hatte gute bewertungen von buffed.


----------



## zappenduster (8. Dezember 2007)

WAR der WoW-Killer. *lacht*


----------



## Badumsaen (8. Dezember 2007)

WoW braucht keinen Killer, weil es langsamen Suizid begeht


----------



## Verce (8. Dezember 2007)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> WoW braucht keinen Killer, weil es langsamen Suizid begeht


word.

zumal von "killer" zu sprechen eh immer ziemlich primitiv ist. dass WAR so einige WOW-spieler begeistern wird ist ziemlich sicher, und auch ,dass viele wechseln werden, aber von "killen" kann garnicht die rede sein. schon alleine unmöglich da wow 2, wenn nicht fast 3, jahre vorsprung hat wenn WAR erscheint. zumal es immer ein paar verrückte gibt die bis zu letzte an "ihrem" spiel festhalten


----------



## hexagot (8. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf War, aber dem Hype aus zweiter Hand verfalle ich nicht, für mich ist War nur wegen des PvP von Interesse und ich kann mir auch erst eine Meinung dazu bilden wenn ich es gespielt habe. Ich hoffe War gibt einem die Möglichkeit das Spiel zu testen, bevor man es ich kaufen muss, erst dann glaube ich daran das sie WoW gefährlich werden können. Ansonsten warte ich einfach bis ein Freund sich das Game holt und da kann ich´s mir dann auch anschauen. Denn auf den schönen Schein falle ich nicht rein und ich bin ja auch mal gespannt was War of the Light so bring. Pre´s und Beta`s spiele ich sowieso nicht, auch wenn ich sie angeboten bekommen, da ich einfach zu bequem dafür bin...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich frage mich, wenn jeder der Meinung ist, das jeder sein Spiel spielen soll, wieso es dann 1018930918 Threads dadrüber gibt? Liegt an der Buffed-Community?

Torrance


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (8. Dezember 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Es muss, kann und soll ja auch nicht jedem gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ist falsch es sind 6heiler,6 tanks,6melees,6 fernkämpfer^^


----------



## Pymonte (8. Dezember 2007)

ich les mir ma nicht den ganzen thread durch, sondern poste einfach ma ^^

Ich bin großer WarhammerFan, allein weil ich scho seit fast 7(!) Jahren das Tabletop spiele.

aber ich werde nicht behaupten das WHO besser ist als WoW, da bei beiden spielen unterschiedliche schwerpunkte das ziel bilden.

WHO wird sicherlich nicht so gelungenen endcontent wie WoW bieten (ich meine hier explizit raids), dafür aber viel besseres und packenderes PvP.

Bis jetzt lassen sich allerdings NOCH KEINE aussagen über den zustand des spiels treffen und alle Beta -tester, die etwas an dem spiel bemängeln haben auch recht.
viele leute scheinen zu vergessen das das die aufgabe eines testers ist. er soll Fehler finden und sie kritisieren. Damit macht er nicht das Spiel schlecht, er macht es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW wird aber auch nachziehen. WotLK kommt auch nächstes Jahr, wenn man Pech hat vllt. zeitgleich mit WHO. Und da werden sich viele, dann doch lieber für WoW entscheiden anstatt sich komplett ins unbekannte zu stürzen.
Ich für meinen Teil werde mir WHO nicht gleich holen. Ich warte bis die ersten Leute sagen das Spiel ist Top/Flop. Denn ich will ein halbwegs komplettes, bugfreies Spiel. Und das hatte noch kein MMORPG beim release geschafft^^. Wenn sich allerdings herausstellt, das das spiel so genial wird, wie es angekündigt ist, DANN hole ich es mir auf jedenfall.W
Wie ich dann mit meinem WoW Acc verfahre weis ich noch nicht.

So long

PyMonte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (8. Dezember 2007)

Hexenjäger schrieb:


> das ist falsch es sind 6heiler,6 tanks,6melees,6 fernkämpfer^^



Das war nur meine Antwort auf diese Milchmädchenrechnung



> Wieviele Spiele kennt ihr, wo es 3 Tankklassen, 4 Heilerklassen, 9 Schadensklassen und 7 Supportklassen gibt (ja das geht sich mit den 9 Klassen in WoW aus ^^)?



Natürlich hast du rech tmit deiner Antwort, dass ist das Konzept von WAR.

Allerdings kann man z.b. beim Imperium eigentlich 2 Charaktere den Supporten zusprechen, den Sigmarpriester und den Ritter des Sonnenordens.
Aber wie ich schon sagte im Konzept hast du natürlich recht, allerdings wenn man so wohlwollend zählt wie der oben genannte kommt man ungefähr auf solche Werte ^^


----------



## Mordenai (8. Dezember 2007)

> [...]beim Imperium eigentlich 2 Charaktere den Supporten zusprechen, den Sigmarpriester und den Ritter des Sonnenordens.



Dies trifft nicht nur auf das Imperium zu. Nahezu alle Tanks haben gewisse Supporterfunktionen, um sie gleichberechtigt ins PvP einzugliedern. 
Doch die Tanks dienen eher der Schadensprevention und unterstützen den eigenen bzw. hemmen den gegnerischen Moralaufbau.

(bitte um Korrektur, sollte ich etwas falsch verstanden haben)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

Meinetwegen soll WAR richtig gut werden. Umso besser WAR wird - umso mehr Spieler von WoW zu WAR umsteigen, umso mehr muss sich Blizzard Gedanken machen, was sie verbessern können.

Und dann wird WoW besser. Wie schon gesagt: Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


----------



## BOE (8. Dezember 2007)

Aja und abgekupfert haben sie sich gegenseitig sicher nicht,
denn die meiste Inspiration kommt bei dem Genre vom
D & D Universum


----------



## tobimobi1111 (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich nenne euch mal meinen Hauptgrund warum ich WAR nicht kaufen werde:

*ELECTRONIC ARTS (EA)*


Egal was EA anfasst, es geht kapputt.
Ich werde mir nie wieder ein Spiel kaufen was unter der EA-Flagge steht. Dafür wurde ich schon zuoft mit Software-Müll aus dem tollen EA-Hause enttäuscht.

Ja, EA ist _nur_ der Publisher, aber ganz egal ob sie Entwickler oder Publisher sind, irgendwas läuft da eh  wieder nicht rund.


----------



## Andolomir (8. Dezember 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Lest das!!! der mann hat verstand! Wenn du das jemals liest; Du sprichst mir aus der seele!!!
> Blizzards verspricht alles und hält nix. Das die Leute da trotzdem noch spielen ist nicht mehr zu erklären^^
> ...



Weißt du, wenn du ein anderes MMO gespielt hast, wirst du merken, dass das Gras bei anderen Spieleentwicklern auch nicht grüner ist. Versprochen wird immer viel, gehalten oft wenig.

Ich werd WAR auch auf jeden Fall spielen und hoffe, dass es ein tolles Spiel wird. Aber um mich der Illusion hinzugeben, dass Mythic alles besser machen wird, spiel ich schon zu lange zu viele MMOs. Bei den einen ist das Ruffarmen der Timesinc, bei anderen die Levelgeschwindigkeiten. Und auch WAR wird Timesink beinhalten. glaubts ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

